# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Προβλήματα με καναρίνα!

## Pidgey

Γεια σας.

Η καναρίνα κάνει πάρα πολλά υγρά και οι κουτσουλιές της είναι περίεργα σχηματισμένες. Πάντα έκανε αρκετά λευκά υγρά αλλά πλέον είναι ακόμα περισσότερα.






Τη βλέπω συχνά φουσκωμένη, κακόκεφη και το σφύριγμα της είναι αδύναμο. Επίσης ένα μεσημέρι πριν 3-4 μέρες την παρατήρησα να κάθεται στο ένα πόδι. Όταν πηγαίνω και της σφυρίζω κάποιες φορές ζωηρεύει λίγο και σιγά σιγά σφυρίζει και αυτή πιο δυνατά.

Πάντα αν και καναρίνα κελαηδούσε όμως εδώ και 2-3 μέρες όμως έχει σταματήσει.

Από χθες όταν δεν είναι φουσκωμένη κατεβαίνει κάτω και "τρώει" τα κάγκελα του κλουβιού! Το κάνει για πολλή ώρα αυτό.

Επίσης χάνει αρκετά πουπουλάκια και έχουν αραιώσει σημαντικά στο πίσω μέρος τους κεφαλιού της.

Πήγα στην κτηνιατρική κλινική αλλά τους ήταν δύσκολο λέει να κάνουν καλλιέργεια κουτσουλιών που τους πήγα! Αν και πριν ένα χρόνο που είχαμε πρόβλημα με κοκκίδια είχαν κάνει. Τέλος πάντων...

Εν τέλη μου έδωσαν το Tabernil gentamicina και μου είπα να βάζω σε 50 ml νερού 5 σταγόνες και να του το δώσω για 5 μέρες. Επίσης μου έδωσαν και μία βιταμίνη πάλι Tabernil.

Τι λέτε να κάνω να της τα δώσω αυτά, χωρίς να έχει διαπιστωθεί για τι ακριβώς πρόκειται; Γενικά από αυτά που σας περιέγραψα τι πιστεύετε ότι μπορεί να έχει το πουλάκι;

----------


## Gardelius

_Κοιταξε μεσα στο στομα του εαν εχει τιποτα λευκοκιτρινα στιγματα εκτος  απο το φυσιολογικό ροδαλό του χρωμα. 

Ανεβασε και μια καθαρη φωτογραφια, παραμεριζοντας τα πουπουλα  κατα μηκος της κοιλιας του βρεχοντας τα δαχτυλα σου με χλιαρό νερό. οπως  στην φωτογραφια παρακατω. 

_

----------


## Pidgey

Το κοίταξα. Στο στομα δε φάνηκε κάτι, όσο μπόρεσα βέβαια να δω γιατί δε με άφηνε και δεν μπορούσα να ανοίξω καλά το ράμφος του.

Στην κοιλιά φαίνεται να πετάγεται η καρίνα... Το χρώμα μου φάνηκε κάπως σκούρο...

Η φωτο είναι από κιν καιδεν είναι καλή, αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχω τη φωτογραφική.

----------


## lagreco69

Καλως ηρθες!! 

Νομιζω δεν ειμαι σιγουρος! μπορει να γινει καλλιεργεια, εαν η κουτσουλια ειναι μεσα σε αλουμινοχαρτο.

Παρε τους ενα τηλεφωνο να τους το ρωτησεις. 

Το (Tabernil gentamicina) στο εδωσαν για εντερικα αρνητικα βακτηρια. 

Εγω θα εδινα πρωτα! μερικες ημερες ριγανελαιο και σε τελευταια λυση το tabernil. 

Πρόληψης ασθενειών με φυσικές ουσίες ( ριγανέλαιο , αλοη , milkthistle , πρόπολη )

----------


## Gardelius

Θέλει λίγο πιο μακρυά, έστω και από κινητό, ώστε να εστιάσει καλύτερα!

----------


## Pidgey

Καλώς σας βρήκα!

Σε αλουμινόχαρτο τους την πήγα αλλά προφανώς δεν ήθελαν.

Το ριγανέλαιο όμως όπως και τα υπόλοιπα που έχει βάλει ο jk21 βλέπω ότι είναι για πρόληψη. Θα το βοηθούσε αυτό;

Δε θέλω να το πλακώσω, γιατί έχει ξαναπεράσει αρρώστια και μέχρι να μου δώσουν το σωστό τότε φάρμακο (baycox) το είχαν κάνει πειραματόζωο και του είχαν δώσει άλλα 2 διαφορετικά...

(Αν γνωρίζει κανείς εδώ κάποιον καλό κτηνίατρο-πτηνίατρο στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης για να δούμε τι ακριβώς έχει, ας μου το στείλει έστω και σε προσωπικό μήνυμα.)

----------


## lagreco69

Το ριγανελαιο δεν ειναι αντιβιωση, αλλα εχει (Αντιβακτηριακη ,αντιμυκητιασιακη ,αντικοκκιδιακη δραση). 

Ανοιξε το link που σου παρεθεσα να το δεις. 

Δεν θα το επιβαρυνε οργανικα! δεν ειναι φαρμακο. 

Πιστευω θα εχει θετικα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## Pidgey

Ναι τα διάβασα Δημήτρη. Εφόσον δε θα το επιβαρύνει τότε OK. Περιμένω και τις σκέψεις - απαντήσεις άλλων μελών και βλέπω...

----------


## Steliosan

Εγω διακρινω και λιπος πανω απο την καρινα και αυτο ειναι ενα στοιχειο ξερεις για οτι μπορει να της συμβαινει θα προτεινα διαιτα.

----------


## Pidgey

Της κάνω δίαιτα. Με 80% κεχρί και 20% βρώμη, χορταρικά και αυγοτροφή που της φτιάχνω με νιφάδες βρώμης, αυγό και γαρίδα. Όλα όπως ακριβώς μου είχε πει ο φίλος jk21. Λίπος είχε σχεδόν παντού! Και χαμηλά στην κοιλιά, αλλά τώρα έχει χάσει και έχει μείνει μόνο ψηλά. Το κακό όμως είναι ότι έχει εμφανιστεί η καρίνα... Συν όλα τα άλλα...

----------


## jk21

Να ανοιξεις το στομα του πουλιου ,να κανεις ελεγχο αν ειναι ροζουλι ή εχει λευκα ή λευκοκιτρινα σημαδια .Καλο φαρμακο για εντερικα η γενταμυκινη ,αλλα οσο δεν ξερεις αν ειναι σιγουρα μικροβιο (μπορει και μυκητας που η αντιβιωση δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο ,μπορει και κοκκιδια αφου ειχε παρελθον με baycox ... ) καλά ειναι να ξεκινησεις με ριγανονερο οπως λεει ο Δημητρης  και να μας δειξεις και την κοιλια χαμηλα που δεν φαινεται ,με παραμερισμενα τα πουπουλα με βρεγμενα χερια .Το πουλι δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο να εχει καρινιασει ελαφρως στο στηθος και στον προλοβο και λαιμο να εχει λιπος ,αν ειναι λιπος ... 

τα αυξημενα ουρα ,δειχνουν μολυνση πιθανη στα νεφρα ,εκτος αν πινει πολυ νερο ή εχει προβλημα διαβητη .

Δινε μονο κεχρι και βρωμη για καποιες μερες (τιποτα αλλο ) και ας ειναι και αυξημενη η ποσοτητα τους

----------


## Pidgey

Το στόμα πως θα καταφέρω να του το ανοίξω για να το δω καλά; Με τα δάχτυλα μου ελάχιστα με αφήνει να του το ανοίξω την ώρα που πάει να με δαγκώσει. Κατάφερα να δω μόλις τη γλωσσίτσα του ουσιαστικά.

Θα προσπαθήσω αύριο πάλι για καλύτερες φωτογραφίες. Στο πάνω μέρος με το λίπος( ; ) σε ένα σημείο στην αριστερή μεριά του είναι κάπως πιο φουσκωμένο και φαίνονται κάποια αγγεία κόκκινα στο σημείο αυτό. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτή η περιγραφή βοηθάει... Γιατί διάβασα και το θέμα του χρήστη amaidonis ότι μπορεί να πρόκειται για καντιντίαση... Μήπως αυτό ευθύνεται που έχει καρίνα στο στήθος;

Εδώ δεν κοιτάζουν τις κουτσουλιές του για να δούμε αν πρόκειται για μόλυνση κλπ, σιγά μην του κάνουν εξέταση για διαβήτη. Πάντως το πουλάκι αυτό πίνει γενικά πολύ νερό.

edit: Βιταμίνη έστω να του ξεκινήσω μπας και πάρει λίγο τα πάνω του; Ή όχι και αυτή;

----------


## jk21

οτι πινει πολυ νερο (περισσοτερο σε σχεση με παλια ; ) ειναι ενδειξη αλλα οχι αποδειξη για διαβητη 

δεν φοβαμαι μονο για καντιντιαση .Αν μπορεις βγαλε και κεινο το πιο διογκωμενο σημειο με τα αγγεια 

βαλε καθετα στο ραμφος ενα ξυλακι (αυτα που εχουν τα σουβλακια ) ή μια οδοντογλυφιδα για να μην μπορει να κλεισει το ραμφος και κοιτα μεσα με φακο

----------


## Pidgey

Όσο καιρό ασχολούμαι εγώ μαζί του, περίπου ένα χρόνο, έχω παρατηρήσει ότι πίνει αρκετό νερό!

Εδώ είναι και μία φωτογραφία με την ποτίστρα του και το πόσο νερό πίνει. Τη γεμίζω μέχρι το πράσινο. (Σας την έχω δείξει και παλιότερα κ. Δημήτρη τότε που είχε το πρόβλημα με τα κοκίδια κλπ)


Για τι βιταμίνη τι να κάνω; Λέτε να του βάλω ή όχι;

----------


## jk21

Μονο σπορους ! προς το παρον για λιγες μερες

----------


## Pidgey

OK. Το ριγανέλαιο που μπορώ να το βρω;

----------


## jk21

δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα βρεις εκει κατω,τουλαχιστον συντομα  ,αλλα σιγουρα θα βρεις ριγανη και μαλιστα την ντοπια την σπιρτοζα που ειναι απο τις καλυτερες στην ελλαδα .Βρασε μια κουταλια της σουπας σε 100 ml νερο και οταν κρυωσει και στραγγισεις ,δωσε αντι νερου 

στο μεταξυ περιμενουμε και ελεγχο του εσωτερικου του στοματος

----------


## Pidgey

Έχω ντόπια αλλά είναι τριμμένη αποξηραμένη. Να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτή;

Θα προσπαθήσω να ελέγξω το στόμα και να βγάλω και φωτογραφίες με την κοιλιά κλπ το απόγευμα.

----------


## Pidgey

Παιδιά του είχα βάλει το ριγανόνερο από τις 12 το μεσημέρι. Το παρακολουθούσα αρκετά και δεν έπινε. Ενώ μέχρι το μεσημέρι ήταν φουσκωμένο, νωχελικό και με "τσίου" που ίσα που έβγαινε όταν με έβλεπε, εδώ και καμια ώρα άρχισε να είναι πολύ ανήσυχο, να πηγαινοέρχεται νευρικά και να κρεμιέται στα κάγκελα. Του έβαλα κανονικό νερό, και ήπιε αμέσως. Τώρα ηρέμησε αλλά κάθεται και πάλι φουσκωμένο...

Επειδή δεν έπινε νερό δεν είχε παρά ελάχιστα υγρά, καμία σχέση με τις άλλες φορές, και οι κουτσουλιές μου φάνηκαν σχετικά καλύτερες...

Σήμερα όμως έχει φάει πολύ λιγότερους σπόρους σε σχέση με τις προηγούμενες μέρες και αν εξαιρέσω το ξέσπασμα που σας περιέγραψα μου φαίνεται και πιο πεσμένο...

----------


## Pidgey

Έλεγξα το στόμα του αλλά δεν είδα αυτά τα λευκο-κίτρινα στίγματα. Βέβαια δεν έχω εμπειρία αλλά μου φάνηκε φυσιολογικό.

Πάμε τώρα στα υπόλοιπα:
Όσο αναφορά το πάνω μέρος, αν και όπως βλέπετε έχει λίπος δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το πόσο φουσκωμένο ήταν παλιότερα. Επίσης αυτό το πρήξιμο που ανέφερα χθες τελικά δεν υπάρχει, παρ' όλα αυτά τα κόκκινα αγγεία νομίζω είναι εμφανή. Όταν ήταν περισσότερο το λίπος πάντως θυμάμαι ότι είχε σίγουρα ένα πρήξιμο στην αριστερή μεριά...

http://tinypic.com/r/vrx5qp/5
http://tinypic.com/r/vrx5qp/5

Επίσης έβγαλα και τα ποδαράκια του επί ευκαιρία για να δείτε μήπως έχουν τίποτα. Να σημειώσω ότι το πίσω νυχάκι του από το άλλο ποδαράκι που φαίνεται είναι μαύρο. Αυτό είναι από παλιότερα έτσι και εικάζω ότι είναι έτσι επειδή κάποτε το είχε χτυπήσει. Απλά σας το αναφέρω μήπως και σημαίνει κάτι.
http://oi44.tinypic.com/5yx103.jpg

Τέλος να σημειώσω ότι σήμερα δεν το είδα ούτε μία στιγμή να τσιμπάει τα κάγκελα όπως τις προηγούμενες ημέρες, ενώ δεν είδα και πουπουλάκια πεσμένα όπως άλλες φορές.
Αυτά...

----------


## jk21

να δοκιμασεις αυριο με ριγανονερο ,αραιωμενο με 2 μερη νερο προς 1 ριγανονερο .Αν δεν πιει καθολου για ενα 4ωρο ,να βαλεις καθαρο νερο 

και αν μπορεις να μας βγαλεις ενα βιντεακι οταν ειναι νωχελικο

----------


## Pidgey

κ. Δημήτρη μήπως θα μπορούσατε να γίνεται λίγο πιο συγκεκριμένος με πόσο νερό να αραιώσω τα 100ml ριγανονερου για να μην το παρακάνω;

Από τις φωτογραφίες πως σας φαίνεται; Τα κόκκινα αγγεία που φαίνονται δείχνουν κάτι;

Εδώ μία φωτογραφία που έβγαλα σήμερα όταν ήταν νωχελικό. Αύριο θα βγάλω βίντεο.
http://oi44.tinypic.com/28sa7p0.jpg

(Συγνώμη για τις πολλές ερωτήσεις και τα πολλά posts αλλά έχω αγωνία για την μικρούλα.)

----------


## jk21

Aν ειναι αυτη η εικονα το μεγαλυτερο μερος της ημερας ,ειναι προβλημα .Τι προβλημα δεν μπορω να ξερω ,αλλα το πουλακι εχει εμφανως προβλημα .Αν ειναι μονο καποια μικρα διαστηματα ,μπορει να χαλαρωνει αλλα και παλι θα ειχε καπως διαφορετικη οψη 

100 ml ριγανονερο 200 ml νερο για να ειναι πιο ηπια η γευση και να το αποδεχθει .στην πορεια ισως του το αυξησεις οταν θα το αποδεχεται 

Νικο θα μπορουσα να σου πω ξεκινα το ενα ή το αλλο φαρμακο .... οταν δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι κατι ειναι παθολογικο (λοιμωξη ) ή οργανικο ( προβληματικη λειτουργια καποιου ζωτικου οργανου ή αδενα πχ νεφρα συκωτι θυρεοειδης κλπ ) ,δεν μπορω να κανω κατι τετοιο ,παρα μονο αν εξαντληθει καθε αλλη δυνατοτητα ανευρεσης του προβληματος ή εχουμε επιδεινωση 

τα κοκκινα αγγεια απλα ειναι επιφανειακα και πιεζονται απο το λιπος (; ) εσωτερικα 

βγαλε σε παρακαλω μια φωτο στο στομα ,με τη βοηθεια καποιου αλλου και ας σου φαινεται οκ 

απο κει και περα αν δεν παχουλο πουλι αν ειχε μικροβιο ή κοκκιδια , σε ελαχιστο καιρο θα ειχε αδυνατισει

----------


## Pidgey

Το πουλάκι ήταν έτσι σήμερα όλη μέρα! Μόνο όταν ήθελε νερό είχε την έντονη κινητικότητα - νευρικότητα που σας είπα.

Θα προσπαθήσω για φωτο με το στόμα πάλι αύριο. Ελπίζω μόνο να τα καταφέρω.

Το πουλί είναι εδώ και μήνες παχουλό. Ενώ του έκανα από τέλη Φεβρουαίιου τη διατροφή που μου είχατε πει, το έλεγχα αλλά δεν έχανε. Τις τελευταίες μέρες που το βλέπω να "πέφτει" έχασε και το περισσότερο λίπος. Και εμφανίστηκε και η καρίνα...

Edit: Επίσης κατά τις 5 που του έβαλα το κανονικό νερό, αμέσως έκανε τα κλασικά άσπρα υγρά βρέχοντας μεγάλο μέρος του χαρτιού (όπως έκανε πάντα).

----------


## Pidgey

Σήμερα αναγκάστηκα να το βγάλω έξω (από προχθές το είχα μέσα).

Μόλις το έβγαλα έξω το πρωί ήταν πολύ διαφορετικό σε σχέση με εχθές. Έφαγε σποράκια, άρχισε πάλι να κρεμιέται στα κάγκελα και να τα "τρώει", ξετσιμπούσε αρκετά το σουπιοκόκκαλο, μετά καθαριζόταν...
http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=i42v5i&s=5#.UmYvRnDxqFg

Μετά από καμία ώρα που έκανε αυτά που είδατε παραπάνω, έκατσε στην πατήθρα, φούσκωσε και μάλιστα παρατήρησα ότι μισοκλείνει τα ματάκια του, τα οποία γενικά μου φαίνονται πιο "μικρά". Μετά πήγε στο ίδιο κλαδάκι και έκανε το ίδιο.
http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=23sbxqp&s=5#.UmYsunDxqFg

*Χθες πήγα πάλι σε άλλο κτηνίατρο, με σκοπό να κάνει καλλιέργεια στις κουτσουλιές και μου είπε να του δώσω το baytrill και μετά από 5 ημέρες να του πάω κουτσουλιά να τη δει. Μου είπε όμως ότι το μόνο που μπορεί να δει είναι αν έχει κοκκίδια. Τίποτα άλλο! Ισχύει αυτό;

----------


## pasxalis

Αν πάρει αυτό το φάρμακο δεν μπορούν να γίνουν τόσο σύντομα εξετάσεις.

----------


## Pidgey

Τι να πω... Ή είναι ψιλοάσχετοι ή απλά δε θέλουν. Μπορεί και τα δύο. Το καναρινάκι όμως μένει αβοήθητο! Είναι αδιανόητο να θες να το ψάξεις όσο μπορείς το θέμα πριν να είναι πολύ αργά και να μην υπάρχει ένας ειδικός να βοηθήσει.

Πασχάλη, το ότι μπορεί να δει μόνο αν έχει κοκκίδια στην εξέταση ξέρεις αν ισχύει;

----------


## jk21

αν παρει baytril τοτε πρεπει να περασει αλλη μια βδομαδα τουλάχιστον ,μετα την ληξη της αγωγης ,για να γινει εξεταση με καλλιεργεια .Μονο οπτικη εξεταση με μικροσκοπιο μπορει να κανει ,οπου μπορει να δει μονο μεγαλους μικροοργανισμους ,οπως πρωτοζωα (κοκκιδια ,τριχομοναδες ) ή ελμινθες (σκουληκια ).Δεν εχει σκοπο να σου κανει καλλιεργεια και αυτο στην ουσια σου ειπε .Σου προτεινε τη χορηγηση ενος θεωρητικα ισχυροτατου αντιβιοτικου ευρεου φασματος ,που ελπιζει να χτυπησει το οποιο πιθανο προβλημα (αν ειναι βεβαια μικροβιακη λοιμωξη ,γιατι αλλιως ... δεν ) 

δεν ξερω αν στην κρητη υπαρχει δυνατοτητα καλλιεργειας ,αλλα στην αθηνα υπαρχει και πολλοι την αποφευγουν .Το γιατι το ξερουν εκεινοι ....

γιατι δεν ειδε αμεσα την κουτσουλια στο μικροσκοπιο για κοκκιδια και αλλα ενδοπαρασιτα;

----------


## Pidgey

Αυτό ακριβώς κ. Δημήτρη. Μου είπε δωστου αυτό που είναι από τα καλύτερα και πιάνει τα περισσότερα. Δεν ξέρω όμως γιατί δεν την είδε άμεσα. Εγώ του το ζήτησα και μου απάντησε να του δώσω το baytrill για 5 ημέρες όπως είπαμε και να τους τις πάω να τις δει μετά τη χορήγηση baytrill.

Το ριγανόρεο δεν το πίνει με τίποτα. Το αραίωσα όπως μου είπατε και δεν έπινε. Το αραίωσα ακόμα περισσότερο μπας και πιει αλλά τίποτα. Άρχισε πάλι να πηγαινοέρχεται νευρικά και του έδωσα καθαρό νερό.

Στη διάρκεια της μέρας πότε πότε φουσκώνει όπως σας έδειξα στο βίντεο και πότε πότε κρέμεται πάλι στα κάγκελα και τα τσιμπάει. Αλήθεια αυτό που κάνει με τα κάγκελα μπορεί να σημαίνει κάτι; Σας φέρνει κάτι στο νου;

(Τουλάχιστον δεν έχει την τόση παρατεταμένη νωχελικότητα που είχε χθες.)

----------


## Steliosan

Κατα την διαρκεια της ημερας μπορει να ξεκουραζεται δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να εχει κατι.
Και αυτο με τα καγκελα το κανουν ολα.Το κανει σε συγκεκριμενο σημειο στα καγκελα ή οπουδηποτε αν το κανει σε συγκεκριμενο σημειο ελεγξε μηπως εχει υπολυματα απο κανα μηλο ή αλλο φρουτο που του εχεις δωσει και καθαρησε το.

----------


## Pidgey

Το "ξεκούρασμα" αυτό όμως το κάνει πολύ συχνά πλέον και είναι έτσι φουσκωμένο για τη μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια της ημέρας. Και όπως είπε και ο κ. Δημήτρης η όψη του όταν "ξεκουράζεται" θα έπρεπε να είναι κάπως καλύτερη. Δεν ήταν έτσι πριν λίγο καιρό. Καμία σχέση δεν είχε με το πως είναι τώρα. Ακόμα και κάποια τσίου που βγάζει που και που όταν με βλέπει είναι πλέον πολύ αδύναμα. Και να φανταστείτε ότι κελαηδούσε μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό και ας είναι κορίτσι!

Αυτό με τα κάγκελα το κάνει σε διάφορα σημεία. Και κυρίως σε αυτά όμως που δεν είναι κοντά στο μέρος που του έβαζα τα χορταρικά του για να υπάρχουν υπολείμματα. Θα το καθαρίσω και βλέπουμε. Πάντως σίγουρα δεν το έκανε παλιότερα. Αλλά πάλι καλά, εφόσον δεν είναι κάτι το ανησυχητικό είμαστε ΟΚ.

----------


## jk21

Ακομα και οταν ειναι κινητικο ,αν και το βιντεο ειναι απο μακρια και θολο ,σαν να βλεπω οτι ειναι ελαφρως φουσκωμενο .Απο μακρια δεν μπορω  να πω κατι περισσοτερο απο γιατρο που το εχει δει απο κοντα .Γνωμη μου ειναι ,για να μπορεις να εχεις επαφη με το γιατρο (γιατι αν κανεις το αντιθετο που ειπε , ισως μετα δεν θελει να εχετε αλλη συννενοηση ) και με δεδομενο οτι απο μακρια εγω τουλαχιστον δεν μπορω να βοηθησω περαιτερω,θα σου ελεγα να δωσεις το φαρμακο και να εχεις τη συμφωνη γνωμη του ,για παραλληλη χρηση πολυβιταμινης στο νερο (να εχει μεσα βιτ Β ) .Μπορει πραγματι η νωχελικοτητα να μην ειναι κατι ,αλλα δεν μπορω να ειμαι σιγουρος για να σου πω ,μην κανεις οτι σου ειπε ενας γιατρος ,που το ειδε και απο κοντα .Θα ηθελα ομως να δει πιο αμεσα την κουτσουλια σε μικροσκοπιο

----------


## Pidgey

Ναι όταν είναι πιο ζωηρό είναι όντως πάλι ψιλοφουσκωμένο. Ήθελα να το αναφέρω αυτό αλλά το ξέχασα.

Ως προς τους γιατρούς δηλαδή μου προτείνεται να ακολουθήσω τη συμβουλή του 2ου που μου είπε να του δώσω baytrill 1ml σε 100ml νερού για 5 ημέρες; Και όχι τη συμβουλή του 1ου γιατρού που μου έδωσε "Tabernil Gentamicina" 5 σταγόνες σε 50 ml νερού και μια σταγόνα βιταμίνη "Tabernil A D3 E"; 

Το πουλάκι δεν το είδε κανείς γιατρός. Μόνο τις κουτσουλιές πήγαινα και τους περιέγραψα τα συμπτώματα. Δεν ήθελα να το μεταφέρω και να το στρεσάρω και άλλο. Γιατί είδη με όλους αυτούς τους καθημερινούς ελέγχους αυτές τις μέρες το έχω ταλαιπωρήσει αρκετά. Και αφήστε που και τότε με τα κοκκίδια ενώ πάλι ήταν φουσκωμένο μόλις το πήγαινα στους γιατρούς με τη μεταφορά και την αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος έδειχνε ζωηρό και μάλιστα όταν του είχα πει τότε να το εξετάσει μου είχε αρνηθεί γιατί λέει δεν ήθελε να το φοβίσει και... πεθάνει!

----------


## jk21

Nικο ειχα ξεχασει την συσταση και αλλου γιατρου .Συγνωμη

και η γενταμυκινη (tabernil ) και η ενροφλοξασινη (baytril ) ειναι καλες για μικροβια ,με θετικα και αρνητικα η καθε μια αναλογα την περιπτωση .Και οι δυο εχουν μονο αντιμικροβιακη δραση και οχι παραλληλη αντικοκκιδιακη ,που για μενα (αν βεβαια τους ειχες ενημερωσει για το παρελθον του πουλιου ) θα επρεπε να το ειχαν λαβει υποψη στην επιλογη φαρμακου.Δεν ξερω ποιο θα επιλεξεις ,αλλα με δεδομενο οτι ειναι λιγο ευαισθητο στις γευσεις το πουλακι απο οτι φαινεται ,να ξερεις οτι το baytril για παροχη μεσω ποτιστρας και οχι στο στομα ,συχνα δεν γινεται αποδεκτο απο τα πουλια ,ωστε να παρουν ολη την απαιτουμενη ποσοτητα ,μεσω επαρκους ληψης νερου 

Βιταμινες  θα ηθελα να δωσεις αλλα οχι την συγκεκριμενη που γραφεις που δεν εχει βιτ του συμπλεγματος Β .Εχει ομως βιτ α και ισως ο γιατρος ηθελε να το ενισχυσει με βιτ Α .Ισως καποιο σκευασμα που να εχει και βιτ Α και βιτ Β .υπαρχουν αρκετα

----------


## Pidgey

Τους ενημέρωσα για το παρελθόν με κοκκίδια. Και μάλιστα ο 2ος που μου είπε για το baytril μου είπε ότι εφόσον λέει έχω χρησιμοποιήσει στο παρελθόν το baycox τότε δε νομίζει να έχει πάλι κοκκίδια!

Για το baytril τα ξέρω... Τότε με το κοκκίδια που αρχικά ο ίδιος κτηνίατρος μου είχε δώσει πάλι το baytril, του το έδινα και δεν το έπινε με τίποτα. Και με είχατε βοηθήσει πάλι εσείς ώστε να του το δίνω με σύριγγα, όπως και έκανα.

Πριν λίγο απευθύνθηκα σε μία κτηνιατρική κλινική που δεν είχα επισκεφτεί στο παρελθόν. Του πήγα τις κουτσουλιές και εκεί λίγο πολύ δεν τις εξέτασαν και μου είπε να του πάω αύριο το πουλί να το ελέγξει και από κει και πέρα βλέπουμε για εξετάσεις. Μάλιστα μου ανέφερε ότι μπορεί να τις στείλει σε εργαστήρια και για αιματολογικές και για κοπράνων! Μόνο που για κοπράνων μου είπε ότι θα χρειαστεί να πάρουμε δείγμα κουτσουλιάς απευθείας από τον πρωκτό του και όχι λέει έτσι σε αλουμινόχαρτο. Κάτι που με άγχωσε...

Θα το πάω αύριο το απογευματάκι το πουλάκι για να δούμε. Αν τυχόν έχετε κάτι να μου προτείνετε και εσείς ή και κάποιο άλλο μέλος του φόρουμ ώστε να του πω αύριο θα ήταν καλοδεχούμενο.

Υ.Γ. Να ευχαριστήσω όλα τα παιδιά που έχουν απαντήσει! Να είστε καλά όλοι!

----------


## Steliosan

Ενταξει Νικολα καλη τυχη με το πουλακι σου ολα καλα θα πανε.

----------


## jk21

Νικο πιστευω οτι απλα θελουν αμεση ληψη ,εκεινη την ωρα .Οχι οτι θα βαλουν καποιο εργαλειο να παρουν κουτσουλια εντος της αμαρας 
ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα 


εκτος απο καλλιεργεια να την δουνε και στο μικροσκοπιο 
να κανουν ελεγχο  στον προλοβο (για μυκητες ή τυχον τριχομοναδες αν και το οτι ειναι παχουλο ,δεν νομιζω .... )  ,καθως και να δωσουν μια εξηγηση για το λιπος παρα την συστηματικη διαιτα (και αν μπορει να εχει σχεση με ορμονικη διαταραχη )

----------


## Panos Timbrado

Καλησπέρα Νίκο δεν ξέρω τι έχει το πουλί άλλα να ξέρεις όσο ποιο πολύ το πιάνεις για να το τσεκάρεις το πουλί στρεσάρετε και αυτό μπορεί να 
επιδεινώσει την κατάσταση του. Λύση σε ιατρικό πρόβλημα μόνο γιατρός. Παρακάτω όταν αυτό δεν είναι εφικτό ρωτάς όπως είδη έχεις κάνει
ακούς διαβάζεις και μετά άκου την διαίσθηση σου. Θα ήθελα να μας πεις:
 τι το ταΐζεις πρώτα
 κάθε πότε το καθαρίζεις 
αν εκεί που είναι το κλουβί το χτυπάει ο αέρας
αν υπάρχει εκεί κοντά στο κλουβί του κάτι που μπορεί να το στρεσάρει
και κάθε πότε του αλλάζεις νερό
Πάντως το ριγανέλαιο είναι καταπληκτικό άλλα δεν αρκεί
θέλει καλό φαγητό, σπόρους υγείας, και μια καλή αυγοτροφη για να πάρει δυνάμεις (σκεψου τον εαυτό σου όταν ήσουν αρρωστος μικρός σίγουρα θα σου έφτιαχναν μια κοτόσουπα το λιγότερο)
Βιταμίνες τουλάχιστον μια φορά την εβδομαδα στο νερό του 
Όχι λαχανικά και φρούτα.
Και προπαντός το πουλί θέλει την ησυχία του!
(όσο αναφορά την αυγοτροφη εγώ θα σου πρωτινά την *Η ζυγουροτροφή μου που είναι εμπνευσμενη απο τον ΑΒΑΤΟΝ*να και το λινκ:
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BC%CE%BF%CF%85

----------


## Pidgey

Ναι Πάνο το ξέρω ότι στρεσάρεται γι αυτό άλλωστε δεν το ξαναέπιασα σήμερα και δεν το μετέφερα στους γιατρούς κλπ.

1) Το πουλάκι από τέλη Φεβρουαρίου είναι σε δίαιτα καθώς ήταν παχουλό, κάνοντας ότι μου είχε προτείνει ο κ. Δημήτρης. Του δίνω 1 κουταλάκι σπόρους τη μέρα, 80% κεχρί και 20% βρώμη. Αυγοτροφή του έδινα νιφάδες βρώμης 50gr, ένα μέρος ασπράδι, και γαρίδα βρασμένη για παροχή ιωδίου. Χορταρικά καθημερινά (τσόχο, τσουκνίδα, μπρόκολο, πικρό ραδίκι κλπ.)
Πλέον όταν είδα ότι κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά τα έκοψα όλα και του δίνω μόνο τους σπόρους.

2) Καθημερινή αλλαγή του χαρτιού κουζίνας στον πάτο, κατά το τέλος της μέρας. Μάλιστα όταν του έβαζα μπανιέρα το μεσημεράκι και τα έβρεχε του τα άλλαζα και το μεσημέρι, και κλασικά το βράδυ πριν κοιμηθεί.
Πατήθρες, ποτίστρες, κλπ κάθε 2 βδομάδες περίπου. Αν βέβαια τα έβλεπα λερωμένα τα καθάριζα και νωρίτερα.

3) Αέρας όχι δεν το χτυπάει.

4) Δε νομίζω να είναι κάτι που να το στρεσάρει κοντά.

5) Νερό καθημερινή αλλαγή σίγουρα το βράδυ. Και αν το μεσημέρι έχουν μπει μέσα χόρτα, σπόροι κλπ το αλλάζω και το μεσημέρι.

Σπόροι υγείας όχι. Βιταμίνες επίσης δεν του έχω δώσει ποτέ.

Όσο αναφορά την ησυχία του έχουμε ένα θέμα. Καθώς το έχω στην αυλή αλλά το βραδάκι αφού κουρνιάσει και το ετοιμάσω το βάζω μέσα. Σε ήσυχο όμως μέρος.

Αν δεις εσύ ή οποιοσδήποτε κάτι που κάνω λάθος από τα παραπάνω ας μου το αναφέρει. 

(Ξέρω ότι το μέσα έξω δεν είναι καλό για τα πουλιά αλλά δε θέλω να μένει έξω το βράδυ. Επειδή μπορεί να κρυώνει αλλά και για λόγους ασφάλειας του.)

----------


## Panos Timbrado

Το μιγμα ειναι πολυ φτωχό και αν το πουλι πέρασε την πτεροροια με αυτό θα καταπονήθηκε πολυ
οσο αναφορα την δίαιτα πρέπει το πουλι να ειναι πολύ χοντρό να μην ειναι δραστήριο γενικα να ειναι βαρύ ρε παιδι μου
 γιατι με το οτι εχει κίτρινο στην κοιλιά του δεν σημενη πως χρειαζετε δίαιτα εχει απλα λίγο λίπος δεν ειναι κακο.
Εγω κατα την γνωμη μου η γαριδα ειναι λαθος γιατι περιέχει αμμωνία αρα καταλαβαινεις... Τα λαχανικά καλα ειναι αν ειναι
απο τον κήπο σου η αν τα ξεπλύνεις καλά σε περίπτωση που τα αγοράζεις, στην παρούσα φάση εκανες πολυ καλα και τα σταμάτησες.
Βιταμίνες όπως και δήποτε, μην πας και το καθαρίζεις κάθε μέρα το ενοχλείς πιστεύω. Γέμισε του την ταΐστρα γιατί σε περίπτωση που δεν βρίσκει 
τροφή στρεσαρετε, βγαλε την κουνια απο το κλουβί φτιάξε τις πατιθρες ετσι ώστε να εχει χώρο να πετάει ( μια σην ακρη και αλλη μια στην αλλη ακρη), δωστου την αυγοτροφη 
που σου πρωτινά.
Ντισε το κλουβι με ενα λεπτό γαλβάνιζε πλεγμα για να μην κινδυνεύει απο τα αρπακτικά και μετα επένδυσε το με νάιλον διάφανη και ασε μόνο την πρόσοψη ακάλυπτη
ετσι ώστε να μην το βρίσκει ο αέρας και άστο μονίμως έξω (και αν κανει πολυ κριο το βραδυ εκει που μενεις φτιαξε το ναιλον ετσι ωστε να μπορεις να κλινεις και την 
πρόσοψη και το πρωί να την ανοίγεις ).
Σποριά θα σου πρότεινα την Μanitoba T3 platino (βιαστικό συμπέρασμα το τονίζω) 
Σπορους υγειας βαλε 1/6 καμελινα 1/6 κια 1/6 γαιδουραγκαθο (αφου το σπάσεις πρωτα) και 3/5 φονιο 
Κινοα καν την αλεύρι στο μουλτι (θα σου βγει η πίστη με το μουλτι να ξέρεις για να την κάνεις αλεύρι) και βαλτην στην αυγοτροφη 
Ριγανέλαιο μια φορά την εβδομαδα ενα πολυβιταμινουχο σκεύασμα μια φορα και αυτο την εβδομαδα και
γενικά μην πολύ βάζεις χέρι μέσα στο κλουβί
Μπάνια με μηλοξυδο στο νερό μια κουταλιά του γλυκού και κοφτή κάνει δουλειά!

----------


## jk21

Πανο οταν σε εχω ακουσει με τα ιδια μου τα αυτια ,να εισαι οπαδος της διατροφης της καρδερινας καποιες μερες με σκετο κεχρι (κανω λαθος  :winky:  πως βγαζει φτωχο ενα μιγμα που περιεχει μεγαλο ποσοστο βρωμης ,πλουσιας σε κυστεινη και αλλα αμινοξεα χρειαζουμενα στην πτερορια (που υπαρχει αναγκη για ειδικα αμινοξεα και οχι μεγαλο ποσοστο λιπαρων σπορων ,αφου καλοκαιριατικα οι ενεργειακες αναγκες δεν ειναι τεραστιες ) και οταν στη διατροφη υπαρχει αυγοτροφη με φουλ πρωτεινη απο ασπραδι αυγου και γαριδας ;

που το ειδες το λιγο κιτρινο στην κοιλια του; Μηπως δεν ειχες δει το θεμα (υπαρχουν και εδω φωτο που καπως εχει αδυνατισει ) που το πουλι οχι μονο ηταν τιγκα στο λιπος στην κοιλια ,αλλα γεματο απο (πιθανοτατα ) λιπος αν οχι κατι χειροτερο στο λαιμο; εσυ σε αυτο το πουλι θα συνεχιζες λιπαρη διατροφη; ειναι η πρωτη φορα εδω μεσα που εφαρμοζεται αυτη η διαιτα με πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα και σε πουλια μαλιστα που αδυνατισανε πολυ περισσοτερο; εχεις δει οτι το συγκεκριμενο πουλι συνεχιζει παραυτα να εχει πολυ λιπος;ακομα και στο λαιμο !!! Ποιος σου ειπε οτι οι μη χαλασμενες γαριδες ειναι φουλ στην  αμμωνια; εσυ δεν τρως γαριδες ,σε πολυ μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα απο τα πουλια ωστα να ειναι το ιδιο τελικα αναλογικα με το βαρος σου; επαθες τιποτα; εχεις παρει πολλες φορες συσκευασμενες κατεψυγμενες γαριδες που εχω προτεινει στη συγκεκριμενη αυγοτροφη και βρωμουσαν αμμωνια; η γαριδα δεν περιεχει αμμωνια ,αλλα παραγεται πανω της ,οταν ειναι αλλοιωμενη .Επισης ειναι συστατικο πολλων αυγοτροφων του εμποριου για ιθαγενη και εντομοφαγα ,αλλα μαλλον και αυτο δεν το ειχες  διαβασει .Καλα ειναι οταν σε ενημερωνουν ,να το κανουν σφαιρικα !

----------


## Steliosan

> Ντισε το κλουβι με ενα λεπτό γαλβάνιζε πλεγμα για να μην κινδυνεύει απο τα αρπακτικά και μετα επένδυσε το με νάιλον διάφανη και ασε μόνο την πρόσοψη ακάλυπτη
> ετσι ώστε να μην το βρίσκει ο αέρας και άστο μονίμως έξω (και αν κανει πολυ κριο το βραδυ εκει που μενεις φτιαξε το ναιλον ετσι ωστε να μπορεις να κλινεις και την 
> πρόσοψη και το πρωί να την ανοίγεις ).
> Σποριά θα σου πρότεινα την Μanitoba T3 platino (βιαστικό συμπέρασμα το τονίζω) 
> Σπορους υγειας βαλε 1/6 καμελινα 1/6 κια 1/6 γαιδουραγκαθο (αφου το σπάσεις πρωτα) και 3/5 φονιο 
> Κινοα καν την αλεύρι στο μουλτι (θα σου βγει η πίστη με το μουλτι να ξέρεις για να την κάνεις αλεύρι) και βαλτην στην αυγοτροφη 
> Ριγανέλαιο μια φορά την εβδομαδα ενα πολυβιταμινουχο σκεύασμα μια φορα και αυτο την εβδομαδα και
> γενικά μην πολύ βάζεις χέρι μέσα στο κλουβί
> Μπάνια με μηλοξυδο στο νερό μια κουταλιά του γλυκού και κοφτή κάνει δουλειά!


Κατα την γνωμη μου εγω ολα αυτα τα θεωρω too much που λεμε και στα ελληνικα. :Happy:

----------


## Pidgey

Πάνο θα κοιτάξω και στα θέματα με τις κατασκευές για να δω τι μπορώ να φτιάξω για να μην το μπαινοβγάζω. 
Ριγανονερο που του έκανε όπως έχω γράψει και σε προηγούμενα posts δεν πίνει με τίποτα. Ακόμα και πολύ αραιωμένο. Βιταμίνες θα δω σήμερα τι θα μου δώσει ο γιατρός.
Για το μηλόξυδο στο μπάνιο τα διάβαζα χθες και είχα σκοπό να του πάρω.
Για τις διατροφές όμως νομίζω ότι θα ακολουθήσω τις συμβουλές του κ. Δημήτρη, μιας και με αυτές υπήρξε μία βελτίωση στο θέμα τους λίπους. Το πουλί είχε περισσότερο λίπος και χαμηλά στην κοιλιά αλλά και ψηλά στο στήθος ήταν αισθητά πιο φουσκωμένο!

κ. Δημήτρη τι άλλο μπορεί να είναι αυτό στο λαιμό πέρα από λίπος;
Επίσης προς το παρόν να το σκεπάζω με κάτι το βράδυ αφού κοιμηθεί μέχρι να προχωρήσω σε κάποια κατασκευή; Αν ναι τι; Και τι ώρα θα πρέπει να του το αφαιρώ το πρωί;

----------


## Pidgey

Πάνο κάποια που δεν απάντησα στο παραπάνω post:

Με αυτή την τροφή πέρασε την πτερόροια. Δεν του την έχω αλλάξει.
Το πουλί ήταν αρκετά δραστήριο, κελαηδούσε κλπ.
Τα λαχανικά πέρα από μπρόκολο που του έδινα κάποιες φοράς τα άλλα ήταν από το χωριό και επίσης τα έπλενα πολύ καλά.
Με τους σπόρους είχαμε ένα θέμα γιατί το 1 κουταλάκι συνήθως δεν του έφτανε και έτσι του το έβαζα κατά διαστήματα μέσα στην ημέρα γιατί αν του το έβαζα όλο εξαρχής τα τελείωνε αρκετά νωρίς, και ξέμενε. Αλλά και πάλι όταν του τελείωνε μία "δόση" υπήρχε το χορταρικό για να φάει. Δεν το άφηνα χωρίς να υπάρχει καθόλου φαγητό και αν συνέβη κάτι τέτοιο έγινε ελάχιστες φορές, στις αρχές μέχρι να βρω τον "τρόπο" του. Τώρα βέβαια τις τελευταίες μέρες δεν τρώει καν το 1 κουταλάκι σπόρους. Και έτσι του το βάζω ολόκληρο από την αρχή για να συνηθίσει!
Οι 2 πατήθρες έχουν την καλύτερη απόσταση που μπορούσαν να έχουν στο κλουβί. Έχω προσέξει να μην είναι και πολύ κοντά στα κάγκελα για να μη χτυπάει την ουρά του. Κούνια δεν του είχα.
Καθαριότητα καθημερινά απλά του αλλάζω το χαρτί και καθαρίζω την αποσπώμενη σχάρα από τις κουτσουλιές. Τα άλλα τα κάνω κάθε 2 εβδομάδες όπως σου έγραψα πριν.

----------


## jk21

αυτο που δειχνει οπτικα ειναι λιπος .ομως κατω απο το δερμα μπορει να ειναι μαζα αλλης φυσης που δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε τι ειναι (εχω δει παρομοια φωτο που οταν το πουλι πεθανε και ανοιχτηκε ,ηταν τυρωδης ιστος τριχομοναδας ) ή και κατω απο το πιθανο λιπος ,να υπαρχει κατι αλλο πχ διογκωμενος αδενας .Απο τη στιγμη που το πουλι θα εξετασθει απο γιατρο ,δεν υπαρχει λογος για περαιτερω εικασιες .θα το δει και θα μας πει .Για καλυψη που αναφερεις ... που εχεις το κλουβι αυτη τη στιγμη; που θα το εχεις στην πορεια;

----------


## Pidgey

OK, εγώ σας ρώτησα απλά για να έχω μια ιδέα του τι μπορεί να είναι και να είμαι "προετοιμασμένος".

Το κλουβί το έχω έξω, σε πίσω αυλή. Εκεί σκέφτομαι να το έχω και στην πορεία ώστε να σταματήσει αυτό το μέσα-έξω. Και σκέφτομαι να γίνει μία κατασκευή για προφύλαξη όπως αυτή εδώ http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B3%CE%BF%CF%82

----------


## jk21

Ναι καλα ειναι να μενει σε σταθερο μερος και φυσικα θα του εχεις προφυλαξη για αρπακτικα (παντα ) και για το κρυο (το χειμωνα ) με καποιο ναυλον

----------


## Pidgey

Σήμερα που θα το αφήσω έξω να μην το σκεπάσω με κάτι; Επειδή πάντα κοιμόταν μέσα, μήπως κρυώνει το βράδυ. Ο καιρός βέβαια είναι καλός, δεν έχει ψύχρα.

----------


## jk21

Ειχα καταλαβει οτι το ειχες και πριν εξω .Θα σου ελεγα τωρα που δειχνει πιο νωχελικο και φουσκωμενο να μεινει στη ζεστη μεσα στο σπιτι και αν αυτο ειναι αδυνατο ,σαφως να προστατευεται με ναυλον το βραδυ και αν το μερος ειναι εκτεθειμενο σε ρευματα  και την ημερα προς την μερια των ρευματων .Οταν γινει με το καλο ,καλυτερα ,τοτε ναυλον μονο στα δυνατα κρυα και στον ανεμο

----------


## Pidgey

Σε ρεύματα δεν είναι εκτεθειμένο. Το πρωί τι ώρα περίπου λέτε να του αφαιρώ το νάυλον; Μην ξυπνάει και του ρθει κάπως...

----------


## jk21

πιστευω οτι τετοια εποχη και 7μισυ ειναι μια χαρα ,αλλα δεν ειμαι απολυτος .ας σου πουνε και οι αλλοι .Ομως οσο ειναι (μαλλον ) αρρωστο ,η πιο κρυα ατμορφαιρα με αγχωνει

----------


## Pidgey

Μόλις γυρίσαμε από το γιατρό. Τα νέα δεν είναι πολύ ευχάριστα δυστυχώς.

Αρχικά μόλις έπιασε το πουλάκι ανέφερε ότι είναι πολύ αδύνατο. Δεν το έβρεξε όμως για να δει μέσα το λίπος που υπάρχει αλλά ένιωσε την καρίνα του.
Του σήκωνε και την φτερούγα, αλλά δεν ξέρω τι έλεγξε με αυτό.

Του κοίταξε και το στόμα και με φακό αλλά δεν ανέφερε κάτι.

Στη συνέχεια το ακροάστηκε με στηθοσκόπιο και είπε ότι έχει αναπνευστικό πρόβλημα και δεν αναπνέει σωστά.

Έλεγξε κουτσουλιά στο μικροσκόπιο και διαπίστωσε κοκκίδια και λίθους! Για τους οποίους μου ανέφερε ότι δείχνουν κάποιο πρόβλημα στα νεφρά. Ανέφερε και κάποια άλλα που ΔΕΝ είδε όπως: Ασκαριδες (ή κάπως έτσι), Ταινίες, Αυγά

Τέλος του έριξε και μία σταγόνα στο σβέρκο από ένα φάρμακο (υβερμεκτίνη) για εξωπαράσιτα. 

Τα φάρμακα που μας έδωσε είναι: α) Μία σύριγγα baycox, όπου θα του δίνω 0,50 ml
β) Μία σύριγγα με ένα άλλο το οποίο είναι σαν το baytril (δε θυμάμαι ονομασία), 0,25 ml
γ) Φακελάκι σκόνη - Βιταμίνη ALFAVIT FORTE κυρίως για τη βιταμίνη K λόγω του ότι θα παίρνει baycox. Λιγότερο από μία πρέζα. (έχει και βιταμίνες Β1, Β6, Β12, A, D3, E, K και κάποια άλλα στοιχεία)
Όλα αυτά σε 250 ml νερό. Το baycox για 4 μέρες και το άλλο μέχρι τελειώσει! Τη βιταμίνη για 10 το πολύ μέρες.

Για τη διατροφή μου είπε το πουλί να τρώει κανονικά για να είναι δυνατό. Όχι διατροφή δίαιτας.

Το αναπνευστικό πρόβλημα μου είπε ότι δεν μπορεί να το ξεπεράσει και ότι το πουλάκι όσο θα μεγαλώνει θα φθίνει... Και εμείς απλά να προσπαθήσουμε να το κρατήσουμε σε μία σταθερή κατάσταση για όσο γίνεται. Και μου ανέφερε ότι αυτό που έχει με τα υγρά είναι σαν μία μορφή διάρροιας.

Τα αποτελέσματα από την καλλιέργεια θα βγουν μάλλον τη Δευτέρα.

Για αιματολογικές μου είπε ότι δε θα μου πρότεινε να κάνω καθώς είναι δύσκολο για ένα μικρό πουλάκι να γίνουν και πόσο μάλλον στο δικό μας που είναι αδύνατο και αδύναμο.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Τα φάρμακα αυτά ξέρω ότι δε θα τα πιει, ειδικά όλα μαζί. Παλιότερα baytrill (σκέτο) όπως έχω αναφέρει δεν έπινε με τίποτα και είχα αναγκαστεί να του το δίνω με σύριγγα. Το baycox επειδή του το είχα ξαναδώσει ξέρω ότι το πίνει.
Του τα ανέφερα αυτά και μου είπε να τα δώσω αύριο και βλέπουμε...

Δύο ερωτήσεις:
1) Αν δεν τα πίνει αύριο τι να κάνω; Είναι σίγουρο ότι δε θα τα πιει! Να τα δώσω με σύριγγα και αν ναι πόσες σταγόνες και πόσες φορές;
2) Με τα σπόρια και γενικότερα την τροφή του τι μου προτείνετε να κάνω; Ο γιατρός δε μου πρότεινε σπόρους - από ότι κατάλαβα δεν ξέρει και πολλά σε ότι έχει να κάνει με σπόρους.

----------


## jk21

αυτο το πουλακι ,δεν ξερω αν δεν θεωρειται παχουλο (εχει χασει κατα πολυ στην κοιλια ,αλλα εχει λιγο ακομα λιπος ,ομως εχει πολυ στο λαιμο ,εκτος αν δεν ειναι λιπος και θα επρεπε να το ψαξει  )  για το γιατρο ,αλλα σιγουρα δεν ειναι καρινιασμενο .Βεβαια η φωτο δεν ειναι σημερινη ,οποτε μπορει να αδυνατισε αποτομα .Με παραξενευει που δεν κοιταξε το λιπος σε κοιλια και προλοβο (εστω στην κοιλια θα επρεπε να κοιταξει για τυχον πρησμενα εντερα ) αλλα εκεινος ξερει καλυτερα 

το αναπνευστικο για να το θεωρει μονιμο ,μαλλον υποπτευεται χρονια ασπεργιλλωση .Αλλιως θα περιμενε βελτιωση με το baytril ή οποια αλλη αντιβιωση εδωσε 

δεν ξερω την διαλυση που εχει το φαρμακο εντος της καθε συρριγκα που σου εδωσε ,αλλα σιγουρα δοσολογια 0.5 ml baycox αδιαλυτο αποκλειεται να ειναι .Ως εκτουτου δεν μπορω να δωσω δοσολογιες και να μπορουσα αποκλειεται να το εκανα ,παρα θα σου προτεινα να ρωτησεις ξανα το γιατρο σου ,αν καποια μου φαινοταν (αδιαλυτη ή συγκεκριμενη σε 100 ml νερου ) περιεργη 
Απλα οτι δεν παει καλα ,θα τον ενημερωσεις 

Να τον ρωτησεις ακομα αν ενω παιρνει baycox ,μπορει να παιρνει παραλληλα και βιτ Β6 .Noμιζω δεν κανει (θα βρω κατι που ειχα διαβασει καπου )


εχεις στο κλουβι grit ;

----------


## Pidgey

Του είπα να κοιτάξει για να δει το λίπος αλλά επέμενε ότι το πουλί είναι αδύνατο και τέτοια. (Είχε φάει ένα κόλλημα στο θέμα αυτό)

Δεν θυμάμαι αν το είπε ασπεργίλλωση.

Αυτό που αναφέρετε με τη διάλυση του φαρμάκου εντός της σύριγγας δεν το κατάλαβα. Τι εννοείται αδιάλυτο; Τον είδα να βάζει από ένα μεγάλο σκεύασμα baycox στη μία και από το άλλο φάρμακο (τύπου baytril) στην άλλη. 

Όσο για τη βιταμίνη είπε ότι πρέπει να παίρνει σίγουρα Κ λόγω baycox, αλλά επειδή δεν είχε άλλη μου έδωσε αυτή που σας ανέφερα. Δηλαδή δεν ήταν αυτή η πρώτη του επιλογή! Αυτή εδώ είναι: http://kikuubo.co.ug/index.php?pg=it...f4d0ee5e275827

Άμα είναι να πάρω από κάπου αλλού μία που να περιέχει Κ και όχι Β6; Ποια θα μου προτείνατε;

Grit όχι. Γιατί;

* Επίσης για τα 2 φάρμακα που μου έβαλε σε σύριγγες τα είδα σε μεγάλα μπουκάλια και σαν να μου φάνηκαν πολυκερησμένα. Δεν έχω πολύ εμπιστοσύνη στο πότε έχουν ανοιχτεί κλπ. Να πάρω άλλα δικά μου να είμαι σίγουρος; Ή δεν έχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα αν μένουν καιρό ανοιχτά;

----------


## aeras

Το αναπνευστικό είναι από το λίπος, το πουλί έχει το παράσιτο Atoxoplasma. Είναι μια σοβαρή, συχνά θανατηφόρα νόσος. Καμία θεραπεία δεν έχει αποδειχθεί αποτελεσματική.

----------


## Panos Timbrado

Νίκο μετά από αυτά που σου είπε ο γιατρός δυστυχώς επιβεβαιώνομαι όσο αναφορά
την κακή διατροφή, νομίζω πως μετά από αυτά που σου είπε ο γιατρός όλα θα πάνε καλά!
Και να θυμασαι ένα πράγμα που λέει ένας φίλος και έχει πολύ δίκιο:
*Ιπποκράτης: Η τροφή σου το φάρμακό σου και το φάρμακό σου η τροφή σου.*

----------


## Pidgey

Παιδιά υπάρχει περίπτωση να ανέφερε το αναπνευστικό πρόβλημα ως μυκόπλασμα ή κάπως έτσι!

----------


## Pidgey

> Το αναπνευστικό είναι από το λίπος, το πουλί έχει το παράσιτο Atoxoplasma. Είναι μια σοβαρή, συχνά θανατηφόρα νόσος. Καμία θεραπεία δεν έχει αποδειχθεί αποτελεσματική.


Εμένα αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι το πως έχει αναπνευστικό το πουλάκι ενώ μέχρι πριν λίγες μέρες κελαηδούσε!!! Εκτός αν του δημιουργήθηκε τώρα και γι αυτό σταμάτησε και να κελαηδάει. Αλλά ο γιατρός ανέφερε για χρόνιο αναπνευστικό πρόβλημα. (Το πουλάκι είναι γέννας του 2010.)

Διαβάζοντας για μυκοπλάσμωση βλέπω επίσης από ένα άρθρο του κ. Δημήτρτη ότι ίσως να σχετίζεται με ογκίδια και φλεγμονές στο μάτι. (http://www.greekbirdclub.com/content...AF%CE%B5%CF%82) Και ο πατέρας του που μας άφησε μετά από 13 περίπου χρόνια είχε πρόβλημα στο ματάκι του με δακρύρροια - κάτι σαν τσίμπλες και του έλειπαν και πουπουλάκια γύρω από το μάτι.

Έχω μπερδευτεί με όλα αυτά....

----------


## jk21

Νικο ναι το μυκοπλασμα μπορει να προκαλεσει χρονια αναπνευστικη νοσο ,αλλα αντιβιωση σαν το baytril μπορει να το καταπολεμισει ,εκτος αν για μεγαλο διαστημα δρουσε στους πνευμονες ,χωρις αντιμετωπιση 

οι δοσολογιες που ανεφερες ,για φαρμακα που ειναι αδιαλυτα (τα συγκεκριμενα ) μου φαινονται υπερογκες για να  δοθουν στο στομα .Ειναι για την ποτιστρα και αν ναι σε ποσα ml νερου; 

βιταμινη Κ konakion απο φαρμακεια 6 σταγονες στα 100 ml ,αλλα και να την βρεις ,θα παρεις πρωτα την εγκριση του .Εκεινος εχει αναλαβει την ευθυνη για το πουλακι 

σου παραθετω αυτο προς ενημερωση του ,οπου αρθρο υπογεγραμμενο απο πτηνιατρο (  *By Dr. Colin Walker B.Sc. B.V.Sc. M.A.C.V.S (avian health)  )
*

λεει για το baycox 

http://www.auspigeonco.com.au/Articl...orm_Part2.html

 Το φάρμακο λειτουργεί σε ένα καταπληκτικό τρόπο. Είναι υποκατάστατα για τη βιταμίνη Β. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι το παράσιτο " πιστεύει " ότι η τολτραζουρίλη είναι στην πραγματικότητα η βιταμίνη Β και παίρνει στο σύστημά της, αλλά μια φορά στο εσωτερικό του φαρμάκου στη συνέχεια σκοτώνει το κοκκίδια. Ένα άλλο πλεονέκτημα του "Baycox" είναι ότι μπορεί να συνδυαστεί με οποιαδήποτε άλλη π.χ. treatement. για πληγές ή respiritary λοίμωξη κ.λπ., αλλά όχι με τα συμπληρώματα βιταμινών που περιέχουν βιταμίνη Β. Η συμπλήρωση με βιταμίνη Β παρακάμπτει ταυτόχρονα την επίδραση του φαρμάκου



το grit στο ρωτησα ,λογω των πιθανων λιθων στα νεφρα των πουλιων .Ακομα και αν το grit διαλυεται πληρως στο στομαχι ,ειναι πιθανον μερος του να συγκεντρωνεται στα νεφρα ,οπως γινεται και με αλατα σε περιοχες με σκληρο νερο 


Συμφωνω με το Μιχαλη ,οτι το λιπος σε ενα πουλι ,μπορει να δημιουργησει αναπνευστικο και δεν αποκλειω την υπαρξη ατοξοπλασματος (σαν το ειδος κοκκιδιου που βρηκε ο γιατρος .υπαρχουν και αλλα ) αλλα θα περιμενα να δω μελανο συκωτι .Δεν διακρινω αλλα δεν αποκλειω να ειναι ετσι κατω απο το λιπος στην κοιλια 


Περιμενω απο τον Πανο να μας πει αν αυτος με τα ματια του βλεπει καρινα στη συγκεκριμενη φωτο που εχεις βαλει (γιατι αυτην ειχε δει και αποφανθη οτι πουλι ειναι αδυνατο ) και αν δεν βλεπει λιπος που βλεπω εγω και ο Μιχαλης (και πιστευω οι περισσοτεροι ... ) .Ο γιατρος μπορει να εξετασε σημερα το πουλι και αυτο να εχει καρινιασει γιατι ειναι αρρωστο .Στη φωτο ομως δεν υπηρχε ακομα καρινα 

Πανο δεν ξερω απο ποτε διαβαζεις ιπποκρατη ,αλλα σιγουρα μαθαινεις πολλα απο τον Νικο ,που συχνα μου το εχει αναφερει και το εχει και στην υπογραφη του 


*Περί Δημητριαδης Νικος*Όνομα:Δημητριαδης Νικος

*Υπογραφή*
*Ιπποκράτης: Η τροφή σου το φάρμακό σου και το φάρμακό σου η τροφή σου.*

----------


## Pidgey

κ. δημήτρη οι αναλογίες αυτές είναι για να μπουν σε 250ml νερού! Μέσω ποτίστρας δηλαδή. Αν και του ανέφερα ότι δεν θα τα πιει, είπε να τα δώσω έτσι και βλέπουμε...

"Τα φάρμακα που μας έδωσε είναι: α) Μία σύριγγα baycox, όπου θα του δίνω 0,50 ml
β) Μία σύριγγα με ένα άλλο το οποίο είναι σαν το baytril (δε θυμάμαι ονομασία), 0,25 ml
γ) Φακελάκι σκόνη - Βιταμίνη ALFAVIT FORTE κυρίως για τη βιταμίνη K λόγω του ότι θα παίρνει baycox. Λιγότερο από μία πρέζα. (έχει και βιταμίνες Β1, Β6, Β12, A, D3, E, K και κάποια άλλα στοιχεία)
*Όλα αυτά σε 250 ml νερό.* Το baycox για 4 μέρες και το άλλο μέχρι τελειώσει! Τη βιταμίνη για 10 το πολύ μέρες."

Ο γιατρός όπως ανέφερα ήθελε ουσιαστικά άλλη βιταμίνη να δώσει αλλά επειδή δεν είχε έδωσε αυτή... Αμφιβάλω όμως να το ξέρει αυτό που παραθέσατε για τη Β, αν το ήξερε θα το κοίταζε και αν ήταν σωστός δε θα την έδινε.

Επίσης να πω ότι στη μία σύριγγα που μου γέμισε με το φάρμακο υπάρχουν 2 σταγόνες από μωβ υγρό στο καπάκι της βελόνας! Δηλαδή είναι χρησιμοποιημένη! Πραγματικά δεν έχω λόγια!

----------


## jk21

0,5 ml baycox στα 250 ml νερο ειναι 2 ml στο λιτρο  .Ναι ταιριαζει με αυτο που ξερω ,αλλα και να μην ταιριαζε ,σαν γιατρος ξερει πιο καλα απο μενα 

0,25 ml baytril στα 250 ml νερο ειναι 1 ml στο λιτρο και ταιριαζει σαν δοσολογια για baytril 5 % σε αυτη που γνωριζω .Για baytril 0.5 % γνωριζω την 1 ml στα 100 ml σαν γενικη δοσολογια ,αλλα τις εξειδικευμενες τις αποφασιζουν οι γιατροι 


το μπουκαλι baytril ηταν μεγαλο γιατι ηταν μαλλον το 5 % που ειναι για μεγαλυτερα ζωα και απλα στο δινει σε μεγαλυτερη προτεινομενη αραιωση 

για την βιταμινη ειναι αποφαση του γιατρου .απλα να τον ενημερωσεις για το σχετικο αρθρο που σε παρεπεμψα ,επισης πτηνιατρου 

σαν βιταμινη Κ οι πτηνιατροι συστηνουν συνηθως αυτη 
http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main...s/2558#content

----------


## aeras

*Τίτος Λουκρήτιος Κάρος* Αυτό που για κάποιον είναι τροφή, μπορεί για κάποιον άλλο να είναι δηλητήριο.

----------


## Panos Timbrado

Νίκο εγώ είμαι τελείως άπειρος και είδες στο θέμα της διατροφής έπεσα μέσα σύμφωνα με τον γιατρό
 άρα φαντάσου πόσο μεγάλο το σφάλμα ήταν.... Σκέφτηκες ποτέ μεγαλύτερο κλουβί για να πετάει περισσότερο = αδυνάτισμα
Ένα μιγμα 80% κεχρί και 20% βρώμη είναι σκέτο άμυλο, αρά πολύ υδατάνθρακες που προσφέρουν πολύ ενεργεια 
που σημενη παράγει πολύ γλυκόζη οπού η γλυκόζη όπως ξέρουμε από το γυμνάσιο πάει στα μιτοχόνδρια των κυττάρων οπού εκεί γίνετε
η καύση της και παράγετε ενεργεια την γλυκόζη που περισσεύει ξέρεις την τι κάνει ο οργανισμός ΛΙΠΟΣ για να την αποθήκευση. 
Μια αυγοτροφη με γαρίδα? και ο σολομός είναι πολύ θρεπτικός το μοσχαρίσιο κρέας το χαβιάρι, μήπως θα έπρεπε να βάζεις και αυτά στην αυγοτροφη? 
Η ασθενεια δεν είναι πρόσφατη στο πουλί σου υπήρχε καιρό απλά τώρα εμφανίστηκε, η κακή διατροφή τόσο καιρό ειδικά στην πτεροροια αποδυνάμωσε 
το ανοσοποιητικο σύστημα στο πουλί σου και επέτρεψε στους παθογόνους μικροοργανισμους να κάνουν πάρτι. 
Τέλος άκου τον γιατρό και την διαίσθηση σου εσύ ξέρεις το πουλί σου καλύτερα από τον καθένα.
Σου εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά για το πουλάκι!

Δημήτρη στο θέμα γνώσεων και εμπειρίας δεν πιάνω μια μπροστά σου άλλωστε έχω μάθει τόσα πολλά από εσένα
που θα ημουν πολύ αχάριστος αν έλεγα κάτι το αντίθετο και πραγματικά σ'ευχαριστω, σε σέβομαι αλλά αυτή είναι 
η γνώμη μου σε αυτό το θέμα και θέλω να την λέω!

----------


## jk21

Πανο αφου λοιπον με ακους ,ακου λοιπον οτι οι υδατανθρακες της βρωμης και του κεχριου ,δινουν 4 θερμιδες ανα γραμμαριο ενω τα λιπαρα 9 θερμιδες ανα γραμμαριο και οι σποροι που λειπανε απο την τροφη εχουν αρκετο λιπος .Αλλα δεν μας ειπες ,τελικα το πουλι εινα παχυ και μας προτεινεις εδω να μην δωσουμε αμυλο γιατι παχαινει ή ειναι αδυνατο οπως μεχρι τωρα ελεγες; με εχεις μπερδεψει 

επισης  το αμυλο δεν διασπαται ευκολα σε γλυκοζη ,για να υπαρχει αναγκj να καει αμεσως ,ωστε αν δεν καει να δωσει να μετατραπει σιγα σιγα σε λιπος .Εχει αργη διασπαση σε αντιθεση πχ με τη ζαχαρη ( που εχουν ας πουμε οι ετοιμες αυγοτροφες ) που καιγεται αμεσως και αν δεν καταναλωθει ,πραγματι οδηγει σε παχυνση 

ομως μαλλον δεν εχεις διαβασει καλα αυτο 

*Οι σπόροι και η διατροφική τους αξία*


αν το διαβαζες ,θα εβλεπες την αξια της βρωμης για την πτερορια και ας μην ειναι λιπαρη 

θα εβλεπες επεισης την χαμηλη πρωτεινικη  αξια του νιζερ που η συνταγη αυγοτροφης που συστησες ,εχει μπολικο !

αρα μαλλον αλλον δασκαλο εχεις


* οσο για την αποψη σου για την γαριδα ,μαλλον δεν την εστερνιζονται μεγαλες εταιριες αυγοτροφων 


αν διαβασεις ,θα καταλαβεις

*Αυγοτροφή ανάπτυξης νεοσσών Καρδερίνας ( nestling eggfood for goldfinches )*

----------


## Pidgey

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ όλους για το ενδιαφέρον και τις απαντήσεις σας! Όλες είναι σημαντικές για μένα! Θα σκεφτώ όλα όσα άκουσα και από εσάς και από τον τελευταίο γιατρό και θα αποφασίσω πως θα το χειριστώ γιατί η αλήθεια είναι πως αυτή τη στιγμή έχω μπερδευτεί αρκετά!

Μην το βλέπετε όμως σαν μία κόντρα μεταξύ σας! Εδώ μπαίνουμε όλοι για την αγάπη μας στους μικρούς μας φίλους. Ο καθένας έχει τις εμπειρίες - γνώσεις του, τις απόψεις του και προσπαθεί παραθέτοντας τις να βοηθήσει. Τίποτα παραπάνω!

Να είστε όλοι καλά! Και σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι!

----------


## jk21

Νικο ο γιατρος εξετασε το πουλι απο κοντα ,ο γιατρος δινει και την αγωγη και αυτην θα ακολουθησεις .Ακομα και το μη  λιπος και η καρινα που βρηκε μπορει να ειναι υπαρκτη αυτη τη στιγμη .Στην παλιοτερη φωτο ομως λιπος υπηρχε .Εκει ειναι η αντιθεση μου με τον Πανο και με οποιον αλλον υποστηριζει τη θεση του ,οτι με εκεινο το λιπος μας ειχες δειξει ,επρεπε να συνεχιζει να δινει πληρες μιγμα  με λιπαρους σπορους

----------


## Pidgey

Ο Πάνος μου πρότεινε με μία γρήγορη όπως σημείωσε σκέψη του να του δίνω την Τ3 platino της Manitoba η οποία βλέπω έχει:
*Συνθεση*: Kεχρι καναδα67%, νιζερ13%, περιλλα7%, βρωμη,καναβουρι,Χρυσος λιναροσπορος

Εσείς τη θα μου προτείνατε; Να συνεχίσω το 80% κεχρί 20% βρώμη ή να τα διαφοροποιήσω μιας και ο γιατρός μου είπε ότι πρέπει να δυναμώσει το πουλάκι και να μην κάνει διατροφή δίαιτας; Και αν ναι τι να του δίνω;

Επίσης μιας και έχει τη μορφή αυτή διάρροιας όπως τη χαρακτήρισε ο γιατρός, χόρτα κλπ δίνω; Αυγοτροφή ή έστω αυγό κάνει;

----------


## jk21

Nικο εγω μεχρι να ξαναδω πως ειναι αυτη τη στιγμη το πουλι ,μη γνωριζοντας αν εχει αδυνατισει περαιτερω ή οχι ,σου προτεινω να κανεις οτι λεει ο γιατρος (στα φαρμακα σιγουρα και στη διαιτα αν δω τις φωτο αναλογα ) 

οταν δινεις φαρμακα στο νερο ,ετσι κι αλλιως υπηρχε δεν υπηρχε διαρροια ,δινεις μονο σπορους ,για να μην παιρνει νερο απο χορτα και αυγο και να πινει την επαρκη ποσοτητα νερου ,αρα και φαρμακου

----------


## Panos Timbrado

Εγώ δεν είπα πότε οτι το πουλί είναι αδύνατο είπα άπλα τα έξεις:
'' όσο αναφορά την δίαιτα πρέπει το πουλί να είναι πολύ χοντρό να μην είναι δραστήριο γενικά να είναι βαρύ ρε παιδί μου
γιατί με το οτι έχει κίτρινο στην κοιλιά του δεν σημενη πως χρειαζετε δίαιτα έχει άπλα λίγο λίπος δεν είναι κακό."
και μου απαντάει ο Νίκος: ''Το πουλί ήταν αρκετά δραστήριο, κελαηδούσε κλπ."
 
Δεν μιλησα πότε για δασκάλους αρα δεν καταλαβαίνω απο που προκύπτει το σχόλιό σου "αρα μαλλον αλλον δασκαλο εχεις" 
μάλλον η επιθυμία σου να θες να φαίνεσαι δάσκαλος (στο φόρουμ ) σε πρόδωσε.... 

Και για πες μου ένα πουλί που είναι σε δίαιτα απο τα τέλη Φεβρουαρίου θα έπρεπε να είναι έτσι όπως το βλέπουμε στην φωτο που τραβήχτηκε στις 21/10/2013
μήπως να του δίναμε σκέτο νερό καλύτερα για να αδυνατισει????  :: 

η 

μήπως αν το πιάνουμε κάθε μέρα μια να του τραβάμε την γλωσσά, μια την φτερούγα, μια τα ποδιά, μια την κοιλιά
θα το βοηθήσουμε να γίνει καλά που ξέρεις κανένα πουλί μπορεί να του αρέσει γούστα είναι αυτά......

----------


## jk21

> Δημήτρη στο θέμα γνώσεων και εμπειρίας δεν πιάνω μια μπροστά σου άλλωστε *έχω μάθει τόσα πολλά από εσένα*
> που θα ημουν πολύ αχάριστος αν έλεγα κάτι το αντίθετο και πραγματικά σ'ευχαριστω, σε σέβομαι αλλά αυτή είναι 
> η γνώμη μου σε αυτό το θέμα και θέλω να την λέω!



αναφερομαι σε αυτη *σου* τη ρηση που μαλλον την ξεχασες .Απλα λεω οτι αυτα που εμαθες ,αν εμαθες απο αυτα που γραφω ,δεν ταιριαζουν με αυτα που υποστηριζεις .Και σαφως ειναι δικαιωμα σου ! 

οσο για το δασκαλος ... Δασκαλος ειμαι αλλα στο σχολειο .Εδω και δινω γνωση και δεχομαι γνωση ,οπως ολοι !

ομως αυτο που λες για λιγο λιπος ,δεν νομιζω να εχει σχεση με την αρχικη εικονα του πουλιου ,οπου το λιπος κυριευε το πουλι μεχρι ψηλα στο λαιμο και φυσικα σε ολη την κοιλια του .Ουτε νομιζω η παρουσα πριν λιγες μερες ,εικονα του πουλιου με φουλ λιπος στο λαιμο ,να ειναι εικονα υγειους πουλιου με << λιγο λιπος που δεν ειναι κακο >>

εν πασει περιπτωσει ας περιμενουμε να δουμε πως θα εξελιχθει η κατασταση του πουλιου

----------


## Panos Timbrado

Έχεις δίκιο Δημήτρη το σημαντικό αυτό είναι να δούμε την εξελιξη του πουλιού και να ευχηθούμε στον φίλο μας τον Νίκο να πάνε ολα καλά!!!

----------


## Pidgey

κ. Δημήτρη η αλήθεια είναι ότι δε θέλω να το ταλαιπωρώ άλλο με ελέγχους κλπ. Αυτές τις μέρες το έπιασα με αυτά και με αυτά αρκετές φορές. Ο γιατρός ειδικά σήμερα το "ξέκανε". Οπότε λέω να το αφήσω να ηρεμήσει, να ακολουθήσω από αύριο τη φαρμακευτική αγωγή που είπε ο γιατρός και να του δώσω και ταυτόχρονα μία πιο πλούσια τροφή.

Γι αυτό θα ήθελα να μου πείτε ένα μείγμα σπόρων που θα δίνατε σκεπτόμενος ότι το πουλί θα παίρνει μια δυνατή αγωγή με τα φάρμακα που μου είπε ο γιατρός προτείνοντας καλή διατροφή και όχι δίαιτας, αλλά έχοντας στο πίσω μέρος της σκέψης σας και την "ευαισθησία" του στο λίπος.

Πάνο και συ αν σκέφτηκες κάποιο άλλο μείγμα σπόρων, πέρα από της Manitoba, εννοείται ότι θέλω να ακούσω την άποψη σου! Το ίδιο βέβαια ισχύει και για όλα τα παιδιά που θα ήθελαν να βοηθήσουν.

----------


## jk21

Νικο αν και τα πουλια δεν ειναι ανθρωπος ,οταν ενας ανθρωπος αρρωσταινει ,του παρεχεται στο νοσοκομειο τροφη χαμηλη σε λιπαρα (κριθαρακι ,ριζακι κλπ αντε και με λιγο απαχο πρωτεινουχο κοτοπουλο ) για να μην ταλαιπωρηθει ο οργανισμος του με την χωνεψη των τροφων σε στομαχι και συκωτι (παιρνει και φαρμακα και ειδικα το συκωτι το καταπονουν οσο ναναι ... ) .Παραλληλα οταν δεν τρωει καθολου αυτα τα γευματα (αμυλουχα ) επειδη ισως ειναι εντελως χαλια ,του δινουν μεσω ορου γλυκοζη και ηλεκτρολυτες ,απλα για να καλυπτει τις θερμιδικες του αναγκες .Εγω πως να σου πω ,δωστου λιπαρους σπορους να στανιαρει; το καταλαβαινω να μην θες να το πιανεις στα χερια σου συνεχως ,αλλα τοτε πρεπει να εμπιστευτεις το γιατρο σου και να του δωσεις οτι σου ειπε 

αν παλι θες ντε και καλα μια προταση << δυναμωτικης τροφης >> αλλα χαμηλης σε λιπαρα ,

*Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς*το διαβαζεις ολοκληρο και φτιαχνεις την τροποποιηση που λεω προς το τελος με μιξη κρεμωδους αυγοτροφης και τριμμενων νιφαδων βρωμης ) .Δινει αρκετη πρωτεινη ,οσο ενα μιγμα λιπαρων σπορων και παραπανω ,με χαμηλα ομως λιπαρα

----------


## mitsman

Εγω θα ξεχασω οτι ξερω και δεν ειναι και πολλα!!!! Αυτο το πουλι δεν ειναι τετραπαχο???? θα φαω τα μουστακια μου!
Δεν θεωρω οτι ειναι αρρωστο εξαιτιας του λιπους αλλα οχι οτι ειναι και απο την διαιτα, εμενα ολα μου τα πουλακια περυσι επρεπε να εχουν πεθανει αν ειναι ετσι.... 
για ποσους μηνες εδινα σκετο κεχρι και περιλα σε ποσοστο 95 προς 5 και καθε μερα ετρωγαν ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου κοφτο παρακαλω!

Για εμενα αυτο το πουλακι ειναι σχεδον καταδικασμενο, ειναι απο τις περιπτωσεις που δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις τι εχει, και η μιση λυση ενος προβληματος ειναι να ξερεις το προβλημα!

----------


## Pidgey

κ. Δημήτρη η αυγοτροφή αυτή μου φαίνεται δύσκολη για να την πετύχω. Εδώ πολλές φορές μου γινόταν κολλώδεις η πιο απλή με βρώμη - ασπράδι - γαρίδα. Οπότε λέω να ενισχύσω τους σπόρους. 

Διαβάζοντας το θέμα αυτό http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BE%CE%AF%CE%B1 σκέφτομαι για ένα μείγμα με Κεχρί (67%), Βρώμη (16%), Περίλλα (8%), Λινάρι (4%) για Ω3, και Κινόα (5%) για ενίσχυση ανοσοποιητικού και μείωση κοκκιδιών.

Δεν έχω εμπειρία γι αυτό ζητάω τη βοήθεια σας. Είναι καλό; Έχει ελλείψεις; Προσπάθησα να μοιάζει με αυτό που προτείνεται στο αρχικό post, κανοντας προσθήκη τς κινόας για τους λόγους που γράφει και αφήνοντας έξω λιπαρούς αρκετά σπόρους το Νίζερ και το Κανναβούρι.

Παρακαλώ βοηθήστε άμεσα για να προχωρήσω ή όχι στην αγορά του, μιας και είδη σήμερα του έβαλα τα φάρμακα. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## jk21

αν εχεις μεμονωμενους σπορους ,κανε και αυτο ,ομως να ξερεις οτι και αυτο για ενα πουλι παχουλο ,δεν ειναι διαιτα .Το θεωρω αποδεκτο με δεδομενη την θεση του γιατρου ,οτι το πουλι εχει καρινα .Αν αυτο συμβαινει ναι μπορεις να δωσεις αυτο το μιγμα ,οπως επισης αν βρεις και το αλλο που ειπε ο Νικος ,αν και σε μονιμη βαση ,πιστευω (για τα δικα μου θελω ) οτι θελει  καποιες τροποποιησεις .

----------


## Pidgey

Το άλλο που είπε ο Πάνος εννοείται; Της manitoba το Τ3 Platino; Και αυτό μπορώ να το βρω. Απλά είδα στο Θέμα "μείγματα σπόρων για καναρίνια" ότι η συγκεκριμένη έχει πιο λιπαρούς σπόρους (νίζερ, καναβούρι) σε σχέση με αυτή πχ που "εμπνεύστηκα" εγώ.
*MANITOBA T3 PLATINO**
Κεχρί , νίζερ ,λευκή περίλλα , λινάρι χρυσό ,καναβούρι
*
Τελικά ποια θα μου προτείνατε 1η εσείς; Αν μπορείτε αναφέρετε και τις τροποποιήσεις.

Επίσης το Konakion θα το έχω στις 13:30. Η δοσολογία ποια είναι; Από ότι είδα είναι 5 σταγόνες στα 100 ml νερού.
Εγώ όμως έχω είδε βάλει το νερό με τα φάρμακα στην ποτίστρα! Τι να κάνω με τη βιταμίνη;*
*

----------


## aeras

Στα πτηνά, σε γενικές γραμμές, έχει βρεθεί ότι: 1) τα υψηλά επίπεδα του λίπους στη διατροφή θα μειώσει την ποσότητα του λίπους του ήπατος που είναι ικανό να παράγει, 2) ότι τα υψηλά επίπεδα της πρωτεΐνης στη διατροφή θα μειώσει επίσης τη ποσότητα του λίπους στο ήπαρ μπορεί να παράγει και 3) ότι τα υψηλά επίπεδα των υδατανθράκων στη διατροφή θα αυξήσει την ποσότητα του λίπους του ήπατος μπορεί να παράγει

----------


## Pidgey

Χρήσιμα αυτά που ανέφερες! Αναταράσσουν βέβαια λίγο τα εως τώρα "δεδομένα".

Οπότε φίλε aeras θα μου πρότεινες πχ τη Manitoba T3 Platino ή κάποια άλλη;

----------


## aeras

Μια ισορροπημένη διατροφή που είναι αναλογικά σωστή  για τον τύπο και την  δραστηριότητα του πουλιού, μια διατροφή μόνο με σπόρους δεν είναι επαρκής

----------


## Pidgey

Αν μπορείς πες μου ολοκληρωμένη την άποψη σου για τη διατροφή του.

Το πουλί να σημειώσω ότι από χθες είναι αρκετά δραστήριο. Ηρεμεί κάποιες φορές, λίγο φουσκώνει - όχι όπως ήταν πριν 3-4 μέρες. Γενικά την περισσότερη μέρα κρεμιέται και τσιμπάει τα κάγκελα. Δεν κελαηδά όμως όπως έκανε μέχρι και πριν κάποιες ημέρες. Εχθές έφαγε όλους τους σπόρους. Του συμπλήρωσα και άλλους αλλά μετά το πήγα στο γιατρό και μόλις γυρίσαμε κατά τις 19:00 έφαγε λίγο και έπειτα κούρνιασε. Είχε κάνει και ένα γρήγορο μπανάκι (με μηλόξυδο για 1η φορά) χθες το μεσημεράκι που το είδε ο ήλιος. Τα φάρμακα σήμερα φαίνεται ότι τα πίνει. Αυτά γενικά...

----------


## aeras

Να χρησιμοποιήσεις μια συσκευασμένη τροφή σπόρων  να τους τρώει όλους και μια αυγοτροφή που να περιέχει όλα τα αμινοξέα. Η παχυσαρκία  πολύ συχνά προκαλείται από μια ανεπάρκεια σε ένα ή περισσότερα αμινοξέα υπάρχουν στην πραγματικότητα πάνω από 400 διαφορετικές πρωτεΐνες. Οι 400 πρωτεΐνες αποτελούνται μόνο 20 αμινοξέα. Ιδιαίτερα όταν πρόκειται για τα πουλιά κανείς δεν ξέρει πόσα από αυτά τα αμινοξέα πρέπει να χορηγούνται με τη διατροφή, αλλά ξέρουμε ότι κάπου μεταξύ 8 και 12 κατά πάσα πιθανότητα προέρχεται από τη διατροφή, ενώ τα υπόλοιπα συντίθενται μέσα στο σώμα.

----------


## jk21

> Το άλλο που είπε ο Πάνος εννοείται; Της manitoba το Τ3 Platino; Και αυτό μπορώ να το βρω. Απλά είδα στο Θέμα "μείγματα σπόρων για καναρίνια" ότι η συγκεκριμένη έχει πιο λιπαρούς σπόρους (νίζερ, καναβούρι) σε σχέση με αυτή πχ που "εμπνεύστηκα" εγώ.
> *MANITOBA T3 PLATINO**
> **Κεχρί , νίζερ ,λευκή περίλλα , λινάρι χρυσό ,καναβούρι
> *
> 
> *Τελικά ποια θα μου προτείνατε 1η εσείς*; Αν μπορείτε αναφέρετε και τις τροποποιήσεις.
> 
> Επίσης το Konakion θα το έχω στις 13:30. Η δοσολογία ποια είναι; Από ότι είδα είναι 5 σταγόνες στα 100 ml νερού.
> Εγώ όμως έχω είδε βάλει το νερό με τα φάρμακα στην ποτίστρα! Τι να κάνω με τη βιταμίνη;*
> *


Νικο το ξαναειπα .Οταν ο γιατρος λεει οτι το πουλι ειναι αδυνατο και πρεπει να παχυνει ,δινεις οτι να ναι (ενα μιγμα του εμποριου εγνωσμενης εταιριας ) ή ακομα καλυτερα το μιγμα που θα σου προτεινει ο γιατρος .Εγω εχω αφησει το πουλι παχουλο και δεν θελω να προτεινω διαιτα για καποιο πουλι που συμφωνα με δεδομενα που αλλοι ειδανε ( γιατρος ) ειναι καρινιασμενο .Το παχουλο που ειχα αφησει ,ειχε προτεινομενη διαιτα απο μενα .Μεχρι να δω ξανα την κοιλια του ,δεν μπορω να εχω γνωμη

----------


## Pidgey

Καλώς. Να μην σας κουράζω άλλο.

Αν μπορείτε όμως πείτε μου το Konakion πως θα το δίνω από αύριο.

Και συγνώμη αν κούρασα και εσάς και τα υπόλοιπα μέλη, αλλά έχω την αγωνία μου...

----------


## jk21

δεν κουρασες κανεναν ,ουτε εμενα και ειμαι σιγουρος ουτε τα αλλα παιδια !!!!

εγω απλα δεν μπορω να εχω γνωμη ,σε κατι που δεν θεωρω δεδομενο μεχρι να το δω με τα ματια μου.Αν ο γιατρος μου ελεγες οτι ειδε το λιπος στο λαιμο και εδινε μια λογικη εξηγηση ,καλως .Ομως αν καταλαβα καλα ,δεν το ειδε .Οποτε δεν ειναι δεδομενο για μενα οτι το πουλι ειναι πια αδυνατο .Μπορει ομως να ειναι και δεν μπορω να σε παρω στο λαιμο μου .

για το konakion ξεχασα .. σορρυ ! αν μεσα στα φαρμακα εχεις βαλει και κεινη την πολυβιταμινη ,δεν θα βαλεις κονακιον μαζι .αν οχι τοτε 5-6 σταγονες στα 100 ml ειναι οκ

----------


## Pidgey

Καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα κ. Δημήτρη τη θέση σας.

Όσο αναφορά το λίπος στο λαιμό δεν το είδε γιατί δεν το έψαξε! Ούτε το έβρεξε για να παραμερίσει τα πούπουλα ούτε τίποτα. Μόλις το έπιασε είπε ότι είναι λεπτό το πουλί και ότι έχει κάνει καρίνα.
Όταν του είπα ότι έχει όμως και λίπος στο λαιμό κυρίως αλλά και πιο χαμηλά προς την αμάρα, μου απάντησε και πάλι ότι το πουλί είναι πολύ αδύνατο χωρίς να το κοιτάξει στο λαιμό. 

Όχι δεν την χρησιμοποίησα τη βιταμίνη. Θα βάζω αρχικά σε 250 ml νερού τις αναλογίες των δύο φαρμάκων όπως μου είπε ο γιατρός, και από αυτό θα βάζω 100 ml στην ποτίστρα του και έπειτα θα ρίχνω και 5-6 σταγόνες konakion. Σωστά;

----------


## jk21

Σωστα

----------


## Pidgey

Παιδιά σήμερα το άκουσα αρκετές φορές μέσα στη μέρα να κάνει ήχους σα να σπάει σπόρους! (Και μου ακούγεται σαν να έχει νερό μέσα στο στόμα του όταν το κάνει αυτό.) Επίσης κάποιες φορές το είδα να τινάζει και το κεφαλάκι του!

Λέτε να έχει πρόβλημα με ακάρεα τραχείας και γι αυτό να έχει πρόβλημα με το αναπνευστικό όπως είπε ο γιατρός; 

Όπως σας έχω αναφέρει, ο γιατρός του έριξε ένα φάρμακο στο σβέρκο του πουλιού (λογικά pulmosan ή κάτι αντίστοιχο που είναι για ακάρεα όπως διαβάζω) πριν μία βδομάδα. Από τότε και ειδικά τις πρώτες μέρες όταν το καθαρίζω και του αλλάζω το χαρτί καθημερινά, βλέπω πολλά μικρά μαύρα στο χαρτί. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι νεκρά ακράρεα από το φάρμακο;

----------


## Pidgey

Και 2 φωτο για να δείτε αυτά τα "μαύρα" που σας λέω

http://oi42.tinypic.com/157iq69.jpg
http://oi40.tinypic.com/j5v9cx.jpg

----------


## jk21

τιναγμα κεφαλιου με παραπεμπει (οχι παντα )σε κινδυνο τριχομοναδας 

ηχοι σαν να σπαει σπορους ,καποτε παραπεμπανε (ετσι λεγανε ολοι αλλα δεν εβλεπα να γιατρευοτανε τα πουλια με το σχετικο φαρμακο ) σε ακαρεα της τραχειας .Μπορει και αυτα να δωσουν τετοιο συμπτωμα ,αλλα η δικια μου επαφη με ατομα σε φορουμ και γνωστους ,με παραπεμπει σε ερεθισμενο λαιμο απο διαφορες αιτιες και συνηθως μυκητες candida 

το νερο μεσα στο στομα ,μαλλον παραπεμπει οτι πρεπει να εχει βλεννα .Μυκητες ,Μυκοπλασμα ,απλο κρυωμα απο ηπιο μικροβιο ,τριχομοναδες οι πιθανες περιπτωσεις .Οχι ακαρεα εκτος αν συνοδευονται απο αλλη δευτερογενη λοιμωξη οπως αυτες που ανεφερα 

δεν νομιζω  να φαινονται τα ακαρεα της τραχειας ,οταν οι ψειρες διακρινονται ισα ισα . Επισης πως βγηκανε εκτος ; ...

εφερε καμμια βελτιωση το pulmosan ; 

ο γιατρος ειναι ενημερος και τι λεει; 

ποια η εικονα του πουλιου ευτυτερα;

----------


## jk21

αυτα που δειχνεις ,ειναι κουτσουλιες ,χωρις υγρα και λευκο στερεο τμημα και ενω δεν ειναι διαρροια ,το χρωμα τους δεν μου αρεσει ,ουτε οτι λειπει το ουρικο οξυ

----------


## jk21

α τωρα καταλαβα ... λες για τα αλλα τα μικροσκοπικα  διπλα ... δεν νομιζω να ειναι ακαρεα ,αλλα δεν αποκλειω να ειναι καποια εξωπαρασιτα .θελει κοντινη φωτο

----------


## Pidgey

κ. Δημήτρη με πιο κοντινή φωτο δε νομίζω να διακρίνονται αλλά θα το προσπαθήσω αύριο. Όταν του έβαλε το φάρμακο στο σβέρκο είπε ότι το έβαλε για εξωπαράσιτα (όπως τα αναφέρατε και εσείς) και σίγουρα δε μίλησε για ακάρεα.

Το γιατρό δεν τον έχω ενημερώσει για τα σημερινά που σας έγραψα. Αύριο θα πάρω τηλ να ρωτήσω και για την καλλιέργεια (υποτίθεται ότι θα με έπαιρνε εκείνος αλλά έχει περάσει μία βδομάδα χωρίς νέα) και θα δούμε τι θα πει και εκείνος.

Το pulmosan από την προηγούμενη Τετάρτη που του το έβαλε δεν ξέρω αν βοήθησε. Αυτό που διαπίστωσα από τότε είναι αυτά τα μαύρα στο χαρτί και σήμερα το έντονο σπάσιμο σπόρων κλπ που σας περιέγραψα στο προηγούμενο post.

Εικόνα:
Η εικόνα του πουλιού δεν είναι καλή. Πλέον εδώ και 3 μέρες δεν είναι καθόλου κινητικό (σταμάτησε να κρεμιέται και να τσιμπάει τα κάγκελα κλπ που σας έλεγα) και απλά κάθεται στις πατήθρες του φουσκωμένο και αρκετές φορές μισοκλείνει τα ματάκια του. Επίσης αρκετές φορές μέσα στη μέρα τρώει σουπιοκόκαλο κάτι που πρώτα έκανε πολύ σπάνια έως καθόλου. 

Σήμερα του σταμάτησα τα φάρμακα, το άφησα μέσα για όλη τη μέρα και αν και ήταν πάλι κακόκεφο και στατικό, τουλάχιστον όμως δε μου φάνηκε τόσο έντονα φουσκωμένο όσο τις προηγούμενες μέρες που ήταν έξω (μέχρι το απόγευμα που το έβαζα μέσα) και δεν το είδα να κλείνει τα ματάκια του. Επίσης δε μπαίνει με τίποτα για μπανάκι στη μπανιερίτσα.

Τροφή:
Αποφάσισα να του αλλάξω την τροφή από 70 - 30 κεχρί βρώμη, σε 66 Κεχρί, 16 βρώμη, 8 κινόα, 6 περίλλα λευκή, 4 καναβούρι. Από το Σάββατο του δίνω αυτή. Από το 1 κουταλάκι σπόρων που του δίνω αφήνει κυρίως την περίλλα και ελάχιστο κεχρί και κινόα. Για 3 μέρες του έδωσα αυγοτροφή με ασπράδι και νιφάδες βρώμης. Χθες του έβαλα ένα μικρό φιλαράκι μπρόκολο και σήμερα ένα κομματάκι μπανάνα. 

Κουτσουλιές:
Οι κουτσουλιές του ήταν ανέκαθεν έτσι μακρόστενες με με πολλά λευκά υγρά τριγύρω που μουσκεύουν σχεδόν όλο το χαρτί (και σήμερα είχε απλά μπορεί να μη φαίνονται στη φωτό). Το λευκό στερεό τμήμα όντως δεν υπάρχει αλλά μου φαίνεται ότι είναι πάνω στο κύριος μέρος της κουτσουλιάς (το μακρόστενο). Το χρώμα έγινε κάπως καφετί σήμερα πιθανόν λόγω της μπανάνας. Συνήθως είναι πιο μαύρα. Το ουρικό οξύ (που λογικά πρέπει να είναι κίτρινο; ) όντως δεν υπάρχει...

Αυτά... Δεν ξέρω αν σας βοήθησα...

----------


## jk21

επρεπε να ειναι λευκο ,οχι κιτρινο .Αν το πιασει αυριο στα χερια σου ,βγαλε φωτο να δουμε πως ειναι απο κατω και σε καρινα - λαιμο

----------


## Steliosan

Δημητρη μηπως να δοκιμαζε λιγο το vetermec;

----------


## jk21

θα ημουν θετικος σε κατι τετοιο 

αν πιστευα οτι εχει ακαρεα της τραχειας (δεν πιστευω )
αν πιστευα οτι το pulmosan ειναι εντελως αχρηστο (πιστευω οτι οοοοοοοταν υπαρχουν ακαρεα στα πουλια ,που εχει δοθει παμπολες φορες χωρις να υπαρχουν ,θα ειχε εστω μερικο αποτελεσμα και ας μην ειναι τοσο δραστικο οσο το scatt .Πολυ περισσοτερο που το vetermec εχει την ιδια ουσια με αυτο ) 

αν ο Νικος στην επαφη που ηδη εχει με πτηνιατρο και οχι δασκαλο ηλεκτρονικων σαν και μενα ,εκεινος σηκωνε τα χερια ψηλα .Οσο εχει επαφη ,δεν θελω να παρεμβω ,παρα μονο λεγοντας την γνωμη μου για σημεια που ισως πρεπει να ψαχθουν .Συγκεκριμενα στην περιπτωση μας ,τοσο η περιεργη μορφη κουτσουλιας ,οσο και η διογκωση απο λιπος ή αλλο λογο στο λαιμο

----------


## aeras

Εάν το σύμπτωμα αυτό το έχει παρουσιάσει και στο παρελθόν δεν είναι ακαρεα, εάν το παρουσιάζει πρώτη φορά είναι.

----------


## Pidgey

κ. Δημήτρη ο γιατρός αυτός δεν είναι πτηνίατρος αλλά κτηνίατρος. (Όσο και να έψαξα εδώ για πτηνιάτρους δε βρήκα.) Για λίπος που του είχα πει να κοιτάξει λέγοντας του να δει το "πορτοκαλί", μου έλεγε ότι το πορτοκαλί χρώμα μπορεί να είναι από καροτίνη (!) (από τροφή δηλαδή) και άμα του έδινα κάτι κόκκινο θα ήταν κόκκινο και τέτοια, επιμένοντας ότι δεν έχει λίπος και ότι είναι λεπτό κλπ αρνούμενος να το κοιτάξει. Δεν μου φαίνεται να έχει εμπειρία στα πουλιά, τέλος πάντων...

aeras έχω την εντύπωση ότι το είχε κάνει και παλιότερα αλλά χωρίς να ακούγεται αυτό το υγρό μέσα στο στόμα. Σίγουρα όμως δεν το έκανε τόσες πολλές φορές όσο το κάνει τώρα, γι αυτό και δεν είχα δώσει σημασία, μιας και είχα διαβάσει ότι κάποια πουλάκια ίσως το κάνουν κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας όταν χαλαρώνουν. Αλλά πλέον το κάνει πολύ συχνά και με τον ήχο αυτό του υγρού που σας λέω...

----------


## jk21

Nικο πραγματι μια χρωστικη επηρεαζει το χρωμα του δερματος ,δεν δινει ομως και ογκο σε αυτο .Κατω απο το δερμα στο λαιμο υπηρχε ,αν δεν υπαρχει πια ,μια μαζα αγνωστου προελευσης ,αν οχι λιπος 

δεν μπορω να βοηθησω περισσοτερο αν δεν δω νεες φωτο του πουλιου και θα ηθελα να πω οτι και ενας κτηνιατρος μπορει να μην εχει εμπειρια παντα σε πουλια ,αλλα ξερει πολυ πιο πολλα απο εναν που δεν εχει σπουδασει το αντικειμενο 

Μιλαμε συνηθως για 3-4 ασθενειες ,ενω τα πτηνα μας μπορει να πεθαινουν απο αλλους λογους πχ οργανικους ,οπως διαβητη ,ορμονικες διαταραχες  ή και παθολογικους που δεν μπορουμε να δουμε (πχ μια μαζα στην κοιλια μπορει να ειναι ενα σπασμενο αυγο και να νομιζουμε οτι ειναι κοκκιδια ή σκουληκια  ή και ογκος κακοηθης ) .Αυτα τα ξερουν μονο οι γιατροι !

----------


## Pidgey

Το κοίταξα σήμερα. Η καρίνα είναι εμφανής και είναι πιο έντονη σε σχέση με 7-8 ημέρες πριν που το είχα κοιτάξει. Το λίπος ψηλά στο λαιμό νομίζω είναι ελάχιστα μειωμένο όπως και χαμηλά προς την αμάρα. 

Στις φωτο δεν ξέρω πως θα το δείτε εσείς αλλά εμένα από κοντά μου φάνηκε έντονη - ειδικά με την αφή. Στη 2η αν και πιο θολή φαίνεται πιο έντονα η καρίνα, όπως την είδα και γω.
http://oi44.tinypic.com/15etpjp.jpg
http://oi39.tinypic.com/2410cok.jpg

Για το στόμα προσπαθούσαμε αλλά μάταια, δεν μπόρεσα να το δω όπως την προηγούμενη φορά αλλά ούτε καλή φωτο να βγει.
Βάζω μία αν και δε νομίζω να σας βοηθήσει.
http://oi42.tinypic.com/30mscig.jpg

Το πουλί και σήμερα είχε την κακή εικόνα που σας περιέγραψα και χθες.

----------


## Pidgey

Πριν 10 ημέρες το είχα κοιτάξει και όχι 7-8 όπως έγραψα πριν.

Επίσης εδώ και σημερινές κουτσουλιές του. Σήμερα έφαγε το μίγμα σπόρων που του δίνω πλέον και ένα φιλαράκι μπρόκολο.
http://oi44.tinypic.com/os8zl0.jpg
http://oi42.tinypic.com/ms2ae8.jpg

Εδώ είναι η φωτο με το πουλάκι πριν 10 ημέρες για να συγκρίνετε: http://oi44.tinypic.com/vrx5qp.jpg

----------


## aeras

Εάν θέλεις να παρακούσεις τον γιατρό του δίνεις φάρμακο  για σκουλήκια και μπαιτρίλ στο στόμα,  το πουλί διανύει τα τελευταία του. Εάν δεν τρώει το ταΐζεις εσύ  με βραστό αυγό διαλυμένο σε χλιαρό νερό. Μη το βγάζεις έξω να το έχεις σε ζεστό και ήσυχο χώρο.

----------


## jk21

εγω αυτο που βλεπω ειναι οτι το πουλακι εχασε το λιπος στην κοιλια ,ειναι μεν αδυνατο στο στηθος αλλα οχι σημαντικα γιατι αν δεις δεν πετα το στηθος σε σχεση με την κοιλια και η μαζα στο λαιμο επιμενει εντελως αμειωτη ,με ενα εντονα πορτοκαλι χρωμα .



Αν και μαλλον λιπος ειναι (αφυσικο ομως να μενει εκει σε υγειες πουλι και να εχει φυγει απο την κοιλια ) ,δεν αποκλειω και την τριχομοναδα ,που θα δεις σε φωτο καποιου ατυχου πουλιου πιο κατω εδω

----------


## Pidgey

Ο γιατρός μέσω τηλ πριν λίγο είπε ότι η καλλιέργεια δείχνει κοκκίδια (αρκετά) και αυτούς του λίθους. Ουσιαστικά ανέφερε ότι είχε δει με το μικροσκόπιο... Ζητήσαμε να περάσουμε να δούμε τα αποτελέσματα και είπε ότι θα τα έχει αύριο τυπωμένα...

Είπε να του δίνουμε μόνο το baytril και τη βιταμίνη. Αναφέροντας στο γιατρό τους ήχους που κάνει με το υγρό κλπ είπε πάλι για μυκόπλασμα και ότι πιθανόν έχει υγρό στους πνεύμονες. Αυτά... Γενικά μας είπε ότι είπε και την προηγούμενη φορά, τίποτα το διαφορετικό, παρά και την καλλιέργεια που (υποτίθεται; ) έκανε και θα έδειχνε πιο συγκεκριμένα πράγματα.

aeras το πουλί τρώει, αφήνει βέβαια σπόρους αλλά γενικά τρώει. Και το φύλλο μπρόκολο που του έβαλα σήμερα και προχθές, και μπανάνα εχθές και την αυγοτροφή (ασπράδι - νιφάδες βρώμης) τις προηγούμενες ημέρες. Το έχω μέσα πλέον και σε χώρο χωρίς φασαρία.

Σκέφτομαι να του φτιάξω αύριο τη συγκεκριμένη αυγοτροφή http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...86%CE%AE%CF%82 και να του δίνω και baytril όπως μου είπε και ο γιατρός. Επείδη όμως η βιταμίνη που μου είχε δώσει είναι σε σκόνη θα ήθελα να μου πείτε μία καλή βιταμίνη σε υγρή μορφή για να πάρω.

Επίσης έχω το baytril το οποίο λήγει το 14 αλλά το είχα ανοίξει πριν περίπου ένα χρόνο και βλέπω ότι γράφει ότι έχει διάρκεια ζωής μετά το άνοιγμα 28 ημέρες. Σας ρωτάω επειδή ο προηγούμενος κτηνίατρος μου είχε πει να του το δώσω αυτό και ας έχει ανοιχτεί. Εσείς τι λέτε;

Aeras αν μπορείς πες μου λίγο για το φάρμακο για σκουλήκια. Ποιο είναι, δοσολογία κλπ. και τι σε έκανε να υποπτευθείς κάτι τέτοιο; Θα ήταν ρίσκο να το χρησιμοποιήσω και μάλιστα μαζί και με baytril;

Βλέπω και εγώ ότι το πουλάκι είναι δύσκολα και θα ήθελα τη βοήθεια σας. Άλλωστε και ο γιατρός δε φαίνεται να μπορεί να βοηθήσει παραπάνω.

----------


## jk21

κοκκιδια ανιχνευονται με μικροσκοπιο .αν εκανε περαιτερω εξετασεις για το ειδος τους ,θα το αναγραφει στο χαρτι που θα σου δωσει .ειχε παρει δειγμα κουτσουλιας τοτε πριν ξεκινησεις αντιβιωση baytril; αν πηρε μετα ή δεν πηρε καθολου ,χλωμο να εγινε εξεταση .ρωτησε σε ποιο εργαστηριακο κεντρο εγινε η καλλιεργεια 

αν ο γιατρος σου ειπε να συνεχισεις ισχυροτατη αντιβιωση σαν το baytril περα των 8 ημερων που παιρνει ηδη ,χωρις να ξαναδει το πουλακι ... εκεινος ξερει ... τι να πω ...

αφου βρηκε κοκκιδια για το baycox δεν σου εδωσε επιπλεον οδηγιες;

----------


## Pidgey

Δείγμα για καλλιέργεια είχε πάρει πριν τη χορήγηση των φαρμάκων. Και άλλο ένα δείγμα που εξέτασε άμεσα στο μικροσκόπιο βλέποντας κοκκίδια και λίθους.
Σήμερα στο τηλ ρωτώντας τον για τα αποτελέσματα της καλλιέργειας ανέφερε ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ τα ίδια που είχε αναφέρει με το μικροσκόπιο.

Η αντιβίωση που του δίναμε ήταν baycox σε συνδυασμό με άλλο ένα φάρμακο τύπου baytril για το οποίο δε θυμάμαι ονομασία. Σήμερα από το τηλ είπε να δίνουμε baytril μόνο!

Το πουλάκι είχε πάρει για τις 24 κ 25 του μήνα τα 2 φάρμακα μαζί (baycox κ το τύπου baytril). Μετά 26-27 μόνο το φάρμακο τύπου baytril και 28 - 29 του μήνα το συνδυασμό των 2. Χθες και σήμερα τίποτα.

Για το baycox όχι μόνο δεν έδωσε επιπλέον οδηγίες αλλά είπε μάλιστα να το διακόψουμε όπως σας είπα πριν! Δηλαδή υποτίθεται βρήκε κοκκίδια αλλά μας είπε να σταματήσουμε το κοκκιδιοκτόνο.

Ή εμένα όλα αυτά μου φαίνονται κάπως ή είμαι πολύ καχύποπτος. Το πουλάκι πάντως σίγουρα δεν έχει βοηθηθεί. Αντιθέτως όλο και χειροτερεύει...

Αύριο παίρνω τα αποτελέσματα της καλλιέργειας, εφόσον σήμερα δε μου είπε κάτι διαφορετικό τα ίδια θα πει και αύριο.

----------


## aeras

Για σκουλήκια Teniazine Solution Tafarm ή το ασκαπίλα

  Οδηγίες του έδωσε για το baytril

----------


## Pidgey

Τα σκουλήκια δεν είναι οι ασκαριδες; Όμως ο γιατρός μου είχε αναφέρει ότι δεν είδε στην εξέταση με το μικροσκόπιο ασκαρίδες ή αυγά.

----------


## jk21

εγω αυτο που θελω ,ειναι οταν πας για την καλλιεργεια ,να εχεις το πουλακι και να σου δικαιολογησει το πορτοκαλι στο λαιμο ,ενω στην κοιλια εχει αδυνατισει ή εστω τυπωσε την φωτο στο ποστ 103 και του την δειχνεις .Αν θες επισης πες του οτι ειδες και μια φωτο πουλιου με τριχομοναδα (αυτην που εχω επισυναψει ) σε καποια σελιδα και δειξε να σου πει την γνωμη του ,αν αποκλειει κατι τετοιο

----------


## aeras

> Τα σκουλήκια δεν είναι οι ασκαριδες; Όμως ο γιατρός μου είχε αναφέρει ότι δεν είδε στην εξέταση με το μικροσκόπιο ασκαρίδες ή αυγά.


  Ναι αυτά είναι. Όταν τα πουλιά έχουν εσωτερικά παράσιτα αδυνατίζουν, έχουν διάρροια και αποκαλύπτεται η καρίνα. Πολλές φορές αυτά τα σκουλήκια περνούν στους βρόγχους και τους πνεύμονες και παρουσιάζεται η παρασιτική βρογχίτιδα.

----------


## Pidgey

κ. Δημήτρη το πουλάκι δεν το μεταφέρω και να το ταλαιπωρώ πάλι άδικα εφόσον όταν το είχα πάει ενώ του ζήτησα να το κοιτάξει στο λαιμό αυτός αρνήθηκε. Θα του δείξω τις φωτο που λέτε. Από κει και πέρα όμως εγώ δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω... Ο γιατρός επιμένει στη θεραπεία που έδωσε από την 1η στιγμή. Πριν καν κοιτάξει το πουλάκι, πριν καν δει την κουτσουλιά στο μικροσκόπιο, πριν καν βγουν τα αποτελέσματα της καλλιέργειας. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να αλλάξει κάτι αύριο.

Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι το πουλάκι όλο και πέφτει.

----------


## jk21

Να τον ρωτησεις ποσο καιρο θα δινεις ακομα baytril ,με δεδομενο οτι εχεις ηδη δωσει 1 βδομαδα ολοκληρη 

Με προβληματιζει οτι δεν σου ζητησε να εξετασει ξανα δειγμα κουτσουλιας απλα στο μικροσκοπιο ,να δει τον πληθυσμο των κοκκιδιων 

αν μπορεις βγαλε ενα βιντεακι ,να δουμε την συμπεριφορα του πουλιου και προσπαθησε να παρατηρησεις αν κανει περιεργες κινησεις με το κεφαλι ή το ραμφος ,οπως τιναγματα ή αν βγαζει τιποτα εκρισεις .Θα ηθελα αν ειχες δυνατοτητα να το βιντεοσκοπησεις και μια τετοια στιγμη 

δεν μπορω να σου πω κατι ,οσο ο γιατρος εχει δωσει συγκεκριμενη αγωγη και πρεπει να συνεχιστει και οσο δεν ξερω τι κρυβεται (οργανικο; παθολογικο; ορμονικο; ) πισω απο την πορτοκαλι μαζα του λαιμου

----------


## Pidgey

Μου είπε να συνεχίσω με το τύπου baytril μέχρι να τελειώσει. Δηλαδή άλλες 4-5 μέρες. Ότι είχε πει εξαρχής.

Θα βγάλω ένα βίντεο αύριο αλλά η συμπεριφορά του είναι αυτή που σας έχω αναφέρει, δηλαδή πλέον πολύ στατική. Τη μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια της ημέρας κάθεται στην πατήθρα φουσκωμένο, κάνοντας αρκετά συχνά αυτούς τους ήχους σα να σπάει σπόρους αλλά και σα να ακούγεται υγρό στο ράμφος. Επίσης το έχω δει όπως σας είπα κάποιες στιγμές να τινάζει το κεφάλι του, όπως πχ ένας άνθρωπος πάει να τον πάρει ο ύπνος όρθιος και τινάζει λίγο το κεφάλι του και "ξυπνάει".
Όταν πεινάσει ή του βάλω εγώ κάτι πχ φιλαράκι μπρόκολο, τότε θα κατέβει να φάει και έπειτα πάλι στην ίδια πατήθρα. Μάλιστα κάθεται σχεδόν συνέχεια στο ίδιο σημείο κάνοντας σχεδόν όλες τις κουτσουλιές του στο ίδιο μέρος! Επίσης ώρες ώρες το πιάνει να τσιμπολογάει για αρκετή ώρα τη σουπιά και έπειτα επιστρέφει στην πατήθρα του. Κουρνιάζει αρκετά νωρίς (είναι βέβαια και η αλλαγή ώρας) και συνήθως κατά τις 5+ άντε το πολύ 6 παρά πλέον κοιμάται!

----------


## jk21

Το τιναγμα του κεφαλιου συχνα συνδεεται με τριχομοναδα .Οχι αποκλειστικα ,αλλα συχνα .Οπως και η υπαρξη βλεννας .Εχω διαβασει (δεν το εχω διασταυρωσει ) οτι υπαρχει και οσμη (αν μυρισεις στο στομα ) που θυμιζει ψαρι

----------


## pasxalis

Συγνώμη για τον σχολιασμό μου αν είναι λάθος.
αν κατάλαβα καλά με αυτό το φάρμακο που δίνεις έχεις κόκκαλο σουπιας και τρώει; 
γ τ αν δεν κάνω λάθος δεν είναι σωστό αυτό.

----------


## Pidgey

Ναι Πασχάλη και το ταράζει αυτές τις μέρες όχι απλά το τρώει. Σήμερα ασχολείται επί ώρες με το σουπιοκόκαλο!

Παιδιά όντως δεν κάνει και πρέπει να το βγάλω;;; Δεν ήξερα τίποτα τέτοιο, όποιος είναι σίγουρος ας επιβεβαιώσει τον Πασχάλη!

----------


## pasxalis

Νίκο ναι δεν κάνει γ τ το φάρμακο αυτό το εχω δουλέψει και εγώ και το ασβεστίου  κάνει κατακράτηση  τις αντιβίωσης.

----------


## jk21

Nικο δεν το ειχα δωσει σημασια δυστυχως ουτε εγω ... ναι αν η αντιβιωση που εδινες τοσο καιρο και σου ειπε οτι ειναι αντιστοιχη του baytril ,ειναι πραγματι σκευασμα ενροφλοξασινης , δεν κανει παραλληλη χορηγηση ασβεστιου ,γιατι ειναι *φθοριο*κινολονη και αλληλεπιδρα με το ασβεστιο .Θα επρεπε να σε ειχε ενημερωσει ο γιατρος 

στα βιντεο που μου εδειξες λιγο πριν στο προφιλ μου 
http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=14mcy0&s=5#.UnOz83B7JAJ

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=33wu...5#.UnO1fHB7JAJ

εμφανιζει εντελως διαφορετικη συμπεριφορα και με μπερδευει .Σε αυτο που εχει πεσει με τα μουτρα στο σουπιοκοκκαλο δειχνει  να ειναι κινητικο .Στο αλλο ενα πουλι με εμφανες προβλημα ...

δεν μπορω να δικαιολογησω ,με οσα ξερω ,συνεχη προτιμηση οπως μου εγραψες στο σουπιοκοκκαλο ,αλλα μονο για μικρη περιοδο .Εκτος αν εχει μονιμο προβλημα δυσαπορροφησης 

Να δουμε αν γινεται ξανα τις κουτσουλιες του;

----------


## Pidgey

Συνεχή προτίμηση στο σουπιοκόκαλο έχει την περίοδο αυτή που του δίνω τα φάρμακα (καμια 10αριά ημέρες). Μέχρι τότε ελάχιστα ασχολιόταν, πέρα από τις πρώτες ημέρες που του το είχα βάλει (πριν κανένα χρόνο δηλαδή). Από τότε συνήθως για πολύ λίγο το βράδυ πριν κουρνιάσει έτρωγε σουπιοκόκαλο αλλά φυσιολογικά. Σήμερα το κάνει επί ώρες συνεχώς!

Κουτσουλιές θα σας ανεβάσω το απόγευμα που θα το αλλάξω, μην το ενοχλώ πάλι. Αν και σήμερα πρέπει να έφαγε αρκετή αυγοτροφή και είναι λίγο κάπως νομίζω.

----------


## jk21

Ισως τα αποθεματα ασβεστιου να ειναι οριακα και η χρηση φθοριοκινολονης ,που δεν αφηνει σημαντικο μερος του ασβεστιου που λαμβανει ,να απορροφηθει σωστα (ουτε και το φαρμακο απορροφιεται σωστα ) επιβαρυνει το προβλημα

απλη σκεψη ... δεν ξερω .απο κει και περα ,επειδη εχεις δηλωσει τις αμφιβολιες για την << φρεσκαδα >> των φαρμακων που σου εδωσε ,δεν μπορω να ξερω ,μην τυχον ειναι καμμια παρενεργεια ...

----------


## pasxalis

Για το baytril που ξερω κατι απο εμενα  στο θεμα φρεσκαδας ο γιατρος τοτε στο κοκατιλ μου ειχε ενα μπουκαλι 3μηνες χωρις ψυγειο και το που πουλι εγεινε καλα. Αυτο παντως ηθελα να το ρωτησω και εγω πως γινεται να εχει δυναμη να τρωει σουπια τοση ωρα.

----------


## Pidgey

κ. Δημήτρη φωτογραφίες με κουτσουλιές αύριο τελικά. Δεν το καθάρισα εγώ και πετάχτηκαν.

Του είχα βάλει και αυγό με τσόφλι πριν λίγες μέρες επειδή το έβλεπα όλη την ώρα στη σουπιά... Δεν ξέρω αν έφαγε τσόφλι.

Ο γιατρός δεν με είχε ενημερώσει για σουπιοκόκακλο και την εν λόγο ουσία που περιέχεται στο baytril και πιθανότητα στο παρόμοιο του baytril φάρμακο που μου έδωσε.
Το συγκεκριμένο γιατρό δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να τον ακολουθήσω. Ήταν όλα εξαρχής στραβά και αυτό φαίνεται από τα αποτελέσματα.

Εφόσον με τους κτηνιάτρους εδώ δε βγαίνει άκρη, τι μου προτείνετε να κάνω; 2 ερωτήσεις: 1) Λέτε να περιμένω πως θα τα πάει και αύριο και να μην του δώσω το κανονικό baytril που πήρα;
2) Το ασβέστιο πέρα από το σουπιοκόκαλο και τα τσόφλια αυγού μπορεί να το πάρει από κάπου αλλού, π.χ. βιταμίνες ή κάτι τέτοιο (που να ενδείκνυται όμως για καναρίνια);

Πραγματικά μετά από όλα αυτά εμπιστεύομαι περισσότερο άτομα όπως εσείς εδώ στο forum που έχετε εμπειρία και γνώσεις για καναρίνια μέσα από την ενασχόληση σας με αυτά και ας μην είστε γιατροί, παρά όλους αυτούς τους σπουδαγμένους που το μόνο που τους ενδιαφέρει είναι να πουλήσουν φάρμακα και δεν ψάχνουν το πρόβλημα όπως θα έπρεπε. Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι παιδιά!

----------


## jk21

δεν συμφωνω οτι ισχυει αυτο ,για ολους τους σπουδαγμενους .Υπαρχουν ανθρωποι με γνωσεις και σταδιακα εμπειρια και σε μικρα πτηνα και οχι μονο κοτες και θα υπαρχουν και περισσοτεροι οσο πηγαινουμε τα πουλια μας στους γιατρους (αρα θα συμφερει σε ενα φοιτητη να ειδικευθει και να ψαξει περισσοτερο στα θεματα περιθαλψη τους ) και οσο στεκομαστε παραλληλα κριτικα απεναντι τους ,οποτε θα αναγκαζονται να βελτιωνονται ,για να κερδιζουν την εμπιστοσυνη μας .Νικο δεν ξερω για αλλους ,αλλα η δικια μου εμπειρια μπορει να εχει σωσει καποια πουλια ,μπορει να εχει κανει λαθη σε καποια αλλα (με τραγικα ή μη αποτελεσματα ) ,μπορει απλα να μην τα καταφερε να βρει λυση σε καποια αλλα ... στην περιπτωση σου ,νοιωθω οτι απλα χωρις περαιτερω στοιχεια ,δεν μπορω να προτεινω κατι που να μην εχει ρισκο .Για μενα και να υπαρχει και κατι αλλο ,καπου αλλου στον οργανισμο του πουλιου σου ,σιγουρα υπαρχει θεμα και με την πορτοκαλι μαζα στο λαιμο .Ειτε ειναι λιπος που για αφυσικο τροπο εχει φυγει απο αλλου και μενει εκει (αρα κατι συμβαινει ) ,ειτε καποια παρασιτικη λοιμωξη (τριχομοναδα ) που ομως δεν δινει ολα τα συμπτωματα της ,δινει ομως καποια ,εκτος της υποπτης εικονας με την μαζα αυτη ,ειτε καποια λαθος λειτουργια καποιου εσωτερικου αδενα .Οταν στο παιδι μου δεν θα εκανα πειραματα ,πως μπορω σε ενα πουλι που στο ενα βιντεο δεν δειχνει να ειναι στα τελευταια του ,ωστε  να δικαιολογω το ρισκο; 

απο τη στιγμη που εχεις baytril γνησιο και ειναι ετσι κι αλλιως συστημενο σαν αγωγη απο το γιατρο ,θα σου στειλω δοσολογια στο στομα ,τετοια ωστε να αντιστοιχει σε αυτη του γιατρου στην ποτιστρα με δεδομενο οτι το πουλι θα επινε 4 ml νερου την ημερα (μεση ποσοτητα νερου για καναρινια )

οσο δινεις φαρμακο ,ουτε σουπιοκοκκαλο κανει ,ουτε φυσικα αλλο ετοιμο υδατοδιαλυτο σκευασμα ασβεστιου

----------


## Pidgey

κ. Δημήτρη όταν έγραψα για "όλους αυτούς του σπουδαγμένους" μίλησα για αυτούς που πήγα εγώ και που το μόνο ουσιαστικά που έκαναν είναι να πουλάνε φάρμακα. Χωρίς κανένα ενδιαφέρον για το πουλάκι, χωρίς καν (οι 2 πρώτοι) να εξετάσουν το πουλί και έστω την κουτσουλιά στο μικροσκόπιο. Εννοείται δεν ισχύει για όλους του γιατρούς. Σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν γιατροί που κάνουν σωστά τη δουλειά τους που ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΟΥΝ και ΘΕΛΟΥΝ να δώσουν λύση στα διάφορα προβλήματα έστω και αν κάποιες φορές δεν τα καταφέρνουν π.χ. λόγω έλλειψης γνώσεων - εμπειρίας πάνω στο θέμα των καναρινιών, όμως ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΟΥΝ και δε σε ΚΛΕΒΟΥΝ ούτε σε ΚΟΡΟΙΔΕΥΟΥΝ. 

Αυτός ο τύπος λοιπόν που θέλει να λέγεται κτηνίατρος και όχι έμπορος φαρμάκων και ΚΛΕΦΤΗΣ, για την καλλιέργεια που προ-ΠΛΗΡΩΣΑ μου έδωσε ως αποτελέσματα ένα εκτυπωμένο χαρτί στον υπολογιστή που λέει: 

"ΚΟΠΡΑΝΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΗ ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΟΥ

ΣΤΟ ΥΠΟ ΕΚΕΤΑΣΗ ΔΕΙΓΜΑ ΑΝΕΥΡΕΘΗΣΑΝ ΩΟΚΥΣΤΕΣ ΠΡΩΤΟΖΩΩΝ ATOXPLASMA SPP . ΚΑΘΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΥΡΙΚΟΙ ΚΡΥΣΤΑΛΟΙ ΑΝΕ ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΙΚΗΣ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑΣ.

ΥΠΟΓΡΑΦΗ
................"

Αυτά λοιπόν ήταν τα ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ της ΚΑΛΛΙΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ που μου έδωσε σε ένα ωραίο φάκελο για την οποία προπληρώθηκε 20 ευρω! Μπορεί να μην ξέρω πολλά πράγματα αλλά σίγουρα τόσο χαζός δεν είμαι. Ο ίδιος δεν ήταν εκεί λέει όταν πήγα αλλά αύριο θα τα πούμε σίγουρα από κοντά.

Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας. Δεν θα ξανασχοληθώ στο forum με τον εν λόγω κύριο.

Όσο για τη δική σας θέση σας καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Και κρατάτε νομίζω την πιο σωστή στάση παρόλο που εγώ θα ήθελα κάτι διαφορετικό. Αλλά και εγώ να ξέρετε ότι σας πιέζω για κάποια "παραπάνω" βοήθεια γιατί βλέπω ότι δεν υπάρχει ανταπόκριση από γιατρούς, λύση με τον έναν ή τον άλλον τρόπο δεν δίνετε και το πουλάκι καθημερινά πέφτει. Μπορεί να μην αυτή τη στιγμή στα τελευταία του, όμως σε ελάχιστες μέρες μπορεί να είναι. Αν το βλέπατε πχ χθες που όλη μέρα δεν κουνούσε παρά μόνο για να κατέβει να φάει δε θα το λέγατε και πουλάκι που μπορεί να αντέξει. Σήμερα έδωσε κάποια ενθαρρυντικά σημάδια όμως για πόσο ακόμα εφόσον το ακριβές πρόβλημα δεν βρίσκεται και δεν εντοπίζεται; Άλλωστε ήδη έχει πεταχτεί η καρίνα και όλα αυτά που σας έχω περιγράψει και κάποια έχετε δει και εσείς είναι κακά σημάδια για το πουλάκι. Αν περιμένω να είναι στον πάτο και να μην τρώει τίποτα τότε θα είναι σίγουρα αργά να γίνει κάτι, έστω και στα "τυφλά".

Γίνομαι πιεστικός και σας ζητώ συγνώμη γι αυτό, γιατί το αγαπώ. Το νοιάζομαι και θέλω να κάνω τα πάντα για να το βοηθήσω.

----------


## jk21

με δεδομενη την εξεταση και τα αποτελεσματα της (δεν εχω λογο να τα αμφισβητισω και εφοσον δεν διασταυρωθουν απο αλλο εργαστηριο που δεν θα δειξει ιχνος του πρωτοζωου ,μην τα αμφισβητεις σε πρωτη φαση και συ ) 

το πουλακι εχει ειδος κοκκιδιου που αναπτυσσεται τοσο στα εντερα ,οσο και σε οργανα των πουλιων ,οπως ο πνευμονας και το συκωτι 

δεν ξερω τι συστησε ο γιατρος ,αλλα η χρηση του baycox στα στρουθιομορφα οπως την ειχα ακουσει απο πτηνιατρο ,οταν φυσικα αυτα υπαρχουν ως δεδομενα και ανιχνευμενα και οχι ως προληψη ,ειναι  5 μερες baycox 2.5 %     σε δοσολογια   2-3 ml αναλογα την εποχη (οσο κανει ζεστη τοσο λιγοτερη αν τα πουλια πινουν πολυ νερο ) ανα 1 λιτρο νερου  ,κενο 5 ημερων και επαναληψη αλλες 5 μερες .Παραλληλα ειναι σημαντικοτατη η καθημερινη αλλαγη υποστρωματος και ο τακτικοτατος καθαρισμος των σκευων εστιασης ,ωστε να μην ερχονται τα πουλια σε επαφη ,με τυχον ωοκυστες των κοκκιδιων που αποβαλλονται με τα κοπρανα 

εχω χασει λιγο την σειρα ,ποσο baycox εδωσες (σε ημερες και ποτε σταματησες ) αλλα νομιζω πρεπει εστω μια 5ημερη χορηγηση να ξανακανεις

----------


## Pidgey

Αυτά τα αποτελέσματα προς το παρόν δε τα αμφισβητώ.

Ο γιατρός σύστησε τα εξής: τα χωρίζω σε δύο σκέλη μιας και εγώ ακολούθησα μόνο το πρώτο. 
1ο) 2 μέρες baycox 0,40 περίπου ml (γράφω περίπου γιατί έτσι το είπε εκείνος) με 0,25ml του φαρμάκου που είναι τύπου baytril σε 250 ml νερού. Το έδωσα 24 και 25 του μήνα.
Έπειτα 2 ημέρες μόνο το τύπου baytril στη αντίστοιχη αναλογία (26 και 27 του μήνα)
Στη συνέχεια 2 μέρες με το συνδυασμό και πάλι των 2 φαρμάκων (28 και 29 του μήνα).

2ο) Για τις επόμενες μου είπε να του δίνω μόνο το τύπου baytril φάρμακο μέχρι να τελειώσει. Αυτό το σκέλος δεν το έκανα.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Χαρτί αλλάζω καθημερινά 2 φορές, μία κατά τις 12 το μεσημέρι και μία κατά τις 17.30 πριν κοιμηθεί. Παράλληλα καθαρίζω και τη σχάρα που αποσπάται με χαρτοπετσέτα και οινόπνευμα. 

Ταϊστρες έχω κάποιες που δεν έχουν μπει στο κλουβί. Να βάλω αυτές να είμαι σίγουρος; Θα τις απολυμαίνω και αυτές καθημερινά πλέον απλά πείτε πως ακριβώς. Μέχρι τώρα τις έπλενα με υγρό πιάτων και έπειτα τις περνούσα με χαρτοπετσέτα με οινόπνευμα. Αυτό το έκανε περίπου κάθε 2 βδομάδες.

----------


## jk21

η καθαριοτητα ειναι υπερεπαρκης .Αρκει 

Με δεδομενη την πιθανοτητα να ερθεις σε επαφη και με αλλο γιατρο και γινει εφικτο , οπως μου ειπες σε προσωπικη μας επαφη (το γραφω και εδω ,γιατι ειναι τιμητικο για σενα ) θα σου ελεγα να μην δωσεις baycox μεχρι να εχεις και την αποψη του .Αν ανιχνευθουν ξανα κοκκιδια ειναι δεδομενη η αναγκη αγωγης .Αν δεν βγαλεις ακρη και δεν ειναι σαφης στο τι πιστευει ή διαπιστωσε ,τοτε με δεδομενη την αλλη* εξεταση* ,θα σου ελεγα να παρεις την πρωτοβουλια και να χορηγησεις baycox .Oμως να εχεις και απαντηση στο θεμα της μαζας του λαιμου

----------


## Pidgey

Αυτά θα κάνω κ. Δημήτρη, νομίζω είναι τα πιο σωστά με αυτά που έως τώρα ξέρουμε.

Για αύριο εννοείται δεν του δίνω τίποτα από φάρμακα. Μόνο τη βιταμίνη Τabenril A D3 E στο νεράκι, τους σπόρους, την αυγοτροφή που του έφτιαξα σήμερα (σχεδόν ένα ασπράδι, 1/4 κρόκου και 50 γραμ. νιφάδες βρώμης), το σουπιοκόκκαλο και ίσως του βάλω λίγο φυλλαράκι μπρόκολου. Αν κάτι από αυτά θα έπρεπε να αποφύγω με τα έως τώρα δεδομένα πείτε μου.

Όσο για το θέμα της μάζας του λαιμού κλπ, η φωτό με το άτυχο πουλάκι που είχε τριχομονάδα που μας δείξατε δείχνει κάτι συγκεκριμένο; Φαίνεται δηλ πχ ότι αυτό το πουλάκι είχε λίπος στο λαιμό και βλέπουμε κάπου ότι "κρύβεται" τριχομονάδα; Γενικά αν μπορείτε περιγράψτε μου λίγο τι βλέπουμε στη φωτό. Για να ξέρω και εγώ και να προϊδεάσω αν χρειαστεί τη γιατρό σε περίπτωση π.χ. που δεν αναφέρει κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## jk21

Αυτο που ξερω ,ειναι οτι οταν θα χορηγησεις το οποιο φαρμακο ,αν ειναι στην ποτιστρα και οχι στο στομα ,θα πρεπει να δινεις μονο σπορους και οχι οτι αλλο πχ χορταρικο ,αυγο κλπ που εχει μεσα του νερο και το πουλι πινει λιγοτερο (αρα οχι επαρκες για να προσλαβει το φαρμακο ) απο την ποτιστρα 

αυτο που ειδες στην φωτο του νεκρου ατυχου πουλιου και ονομαζεις λιπος ,ειναι η τυρωδης μαζα που δημιουργουν οι τριχομοναδες .Αυτο φοβαμαι μηπως κρυβεται κατω απο το δερμα του πουλιου σου ,αλλα το οτι δεν εχει καταληξει μεχρι τωρα ,παροτι ειναι ετσι τοσες εβδομαδες απομακρυνει αυτο το ενδεχομενο

----------


## aeras

> Αυτά τα αποτελέσματα προς το παρόν δε τα αμφισβητώ.
> 
> Ο γιατρός σύστησε τα εξής: τα χωρίζω σε δύο σκέλη μιας και εγώ ακολούθησα μόνο το πρώτο. 
> 1ο) 2 μέρες baycox 0,40 περίπου ml (γράφω περίπου γιατί έτσι το είπε εκείνος) με 0,25ml του φαρμάκου που είναι τύπου baytril σε 250 ml νερού. Το έδωσα 24 και 25 του μήνα.
> Έπειτα 2 ημέρες μόνο το τύπου baytril στη αντίστοιχη αναλογία (26 και 27 του μήνα)
> Στη συνέχεια 2 μέρες με το συνδυασμό και πάλι των 2 φαρμάκων (28 και 29 του μήνα).
> 
> 2ο) Για τις επόμενες μου είπε να του δίνω μόνο το τύπου baytril φάρμακο μέχρι να τελειώσει. Αυτό το σκέλος δεν το έκανα.
> 
> ...


  Δεν έκανες ότι σου είπε ο γιατρός και μετά τον κρίνεις αρνητικά, ο γιατρός φταίει η εσύ? Εφόσον δεν  ακλούθησες τις οδηγίες του γιατί πήγες?

----------


## Pidgey

Τον κρίνω αρνητικά για όλα αυτά που έχω αναφέρει. Ποιος φταίει όταν σε αυτά που έδωσε ο γιατρός υπάρχουν αποδεδειγμένα σφάλματα; Ο γιατρός ή εγώ;

Εσύ όταν πας σε γιατρό, πας για να σου δώσει με το που περάσεις την πόρτα του ιατρείου απλά κάποια δυνατά φάρμακα που "χτυπούν" τις περισσότερες πιθανές ασθένειες ή πας για να σε εξετάσει και έπειτα να σου δώσει τα κατάλληλα φάρμακα που δε θα είναι σε βρώμικα σκευάσματα, σε σύριγγες ξαναχρησιμοποιημένες, ούτε με λανθασμένες οδηγίες χρήσης και στο "περίπου" αναλογίες και με ελλειπή ενημέρωση για το τι πρέπει π.χ. να μην τρως όταν κάνεις αυτή τη θεραπεία διότι την επηρεάζει αρνητικά;

Όταν δίνεις λεφτά για να σου κάνουν πχ αιματολογικές εξετάσεις επειδή χρειάζονται για να βγει μία σωστή και πλήρης διάγνωση για την ασθένεια σου και όχι εικασίες, και πας να πάρεις τα αποτελέσματα των εξετάσεων και σου δίνουν ένα χαρτί γραμμένο στο word που γράφει ότι υποτίθεται είδε στην 1η γενική εξέταση χωρίς αναλυτικά στοιχεία και τιμές των στοιχείων που εξετάστηκαν έπειτα από την εξειδικευμένη εξέταση, εσύ ακολουθείς αυτόν το γιατρό;

Εγώ όχι. Αν εσύ πάλι δε το κάνεις για τον εαυτό σου αλλά το κάνεις για τα ζωάκια που φροντίζεις είναι δικό σου πρόβλημα. Εγώ κάτι που βλέπω ότι είναι λάθος και στραβό δεν το κάνω απλά για να το κάνω. Τρεις διαφορετικοί γιατροί έχουν δώσει τρεις διαφορετικές φαρμακευτικές αγωγές. Αν αυτό σου λέει κάτι...

Υ.Γ. Όταν έχεις πνευμονία εσύ παίρνεις σιρόπι για το βήχα επειδή ο γιατρός το μόνο που αρχικά διέγνωσε ήταν βήχας; Και όταν στη συνέχεια βρήκε ότι έχεις πνευμονία και παρόλα αυτά σου λέει όμως να συνεχίσεις να παίρνεις σιρόπι για το βήχα, τι κάνεις; Τον ακολουθείς ή πας σε άλλο γιατρό;

----------


## Pidgey

Γνωρίζει κανείς μετά από πόσες μέρες χορήγησης φαρμάκων μπορεί να γίνει καλλιέργεια;

----------


## aeras

Δεν επηρεάζει αρνητικά καμία θεραπεία δεν σου έδωσε τετρακυκλίνες. Για να κρίνεις πρέπει να έχεις γνώση, εάν είχες δεν θα το πήγαινες, δεν έκανες ότι σου είπε, όταν το δεις ανάσκελα να είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν θα φταίνε οι γιατροί με πτυχίο

----------


## jk21

συμφωνω οτι πρεπει να ακολουθει τη θεραπεια του γιατρου 

διαφωνω οτι μονο οι τετρακυκλινες επηρεαζονται απο το ασβεστιο .εδωσε αν ειναι ειδες φθοριοκινολονη (ενροφλοξασινη ) και αυτη σαφως επηρεαζεται .απλα δεν σκεφτηκε να τον ενημερωσει .αυτο βεβαια δεν ειναι λογος για να ειναι ο γιατρος σκαρτος .ο Νικος αναφερει και καποια αλλα πραγματα ,για την φρεσκαδα και υγιεινη των φαρμακων που δοθηκαν την οποια απο μακρια ,δεν μπορω να αξιολογησω .Επισης επειδη ξερω οτι πηγε σε νεο γιατρο που σε πρωτη φαση δεν ειδε στο μικροσκοπιο ιχνος κοκκιδιων ,δυσκολευομαι να πιστεψω οτι υπηρχανε και εξαφανιστηκανε *τελειως* με χρηση baycox 2 με 3 μερες .θα εβλεπε εστω νεκρες ωοκυστες .Αρα ....

----------


## aeras

Που φαίνεται ότι το ασβέστιο επηρεάζει ενροφλοξασίνη? για τα φάρμακα ας ολοκλήρωνε την θεραπεία όπως του είπε και μετά ας τα έκρινε, ποιος λέει ότι συνεχώς ρίχνουν κοκκιδια και ωοκύστες τα μολυσμένα πτηνά?

----------


## jk21

Νομιζα οτι γνωριζες οτι η ενροφλοξασινη ειναι ειδος φθοριοκινολονης και λογω του οτι ειναι φθοριο... 

ισχυει

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/418295_4


Without exception, all fluoroquinolones interact with multivalent cation-containing products, such as aluminum- or magnesium-containing antacids and products containing calcium, iron, or zinc. Concomitant use invariably results in marked reduction of oral absorption of the antimicrobial. The mechanism of this interaction is formation of insoluble chelation complexes in the gastrointestinal tract that inhibit drug absorption. Chelation of fluoroquinolones occurs to a greater degree with aluminum- and magnesium-containing products than with products containing calcium, iron, or zinc; however, the resulting decrease in fluoroquinolone absorption with all of these products is potentially significant and increases the possibility of therapeutic failure.

Χωρίς εξαίρεση, όλοι οι φθοριοκινολόνες αλληλεπιδρούν με πολυσθενές κατιόν που περιέχουν προϊόντα, όπως το αλουμίνιο ή μαγνήσιο αντιόξινα που περιέχουν και τα προϊόντα που περιέχουν ασβέστιο, σίδηρο ή ψευδάργυρο.Η ταυτόχρονη χρήση συνεπάγεται πάντοτε σημαντική μείωση της απορρόφησης των φαρμάκων του αντιμικροβιακού.Ο μηχανισμός αυτής της αλληλεπίδρασης είναι σχηματισμό αδιάλυτων συμπλοκών αποσιδήρωσης στο γαστρεντερικό σωλήνα που αναστέλλουν την απορρόφηση του φαρμάκου.Χήλωση φθοριοκινολόνες συμβαίνει σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό με το αργίλιο και μαγνήσιο που περιέχουν τα προϊόντα από ό, τι με τα προϊόντα που περιέχουν ασβέστιο, σίδηρο, ψευδάργυρο ή? Ωστόσο, η προκύπτουσα μείωση στην απορρόφηση φθοροκινολόνη με όλα αυτά τα προϊόντα είναι δυνητικά σημαντική και αυξάνει την πιθανότητα αποτυχίας της θεραπευτικής .


επισης ως προς το κοκκιδιοκτονο ,ο Νικος εφαρμοσε τη θεραπεια η οποια ηταν μαλλον ολιγοημερη ( ποσες μερες ξερεις οτι χρειαζεται σε στρουθιομορφα για isospora το baycox ; ) αλλα και επαρκης να ητανε ,σε διαστημα ελαχιστων ημερων με την χρηση τους ,ειναι λογικο να αποβαλλονται στα κοπρανα νεκρες ή και ζωντανες (αλλα εστω νεκρες ) ωοκυστες .Αν δεν γινοτανε αυτο ,γιατι συνισταται απο γιατρους η επαναληπτικη χορηγηση baycox ;

----------


## Pidgey

> Δεν επηρεάζει αρνητικά καμία θεραπεία δεν σου έδωσε τετρακυκλίνες. Για να κρίνεις πρέπει να έχεις γνώση, εάν είχες δεν θα το πήγαινες, δεν έκανες ότι σου είπε, όταν το δεις ανάσκελα να είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν θα φταίνε οι γιατροί με πτυχίο


Έκρινα με αυτά που είδα με τα μάτια μου. Δηλαδή πώς ήταν τα φάρμακα που μου έδωσε (μεγάλες συσκευασίες και βρώμικα) οι σύριγγες με τα φάρμακα (η μία σίγουρα ξαναχρησιμοποιημένη με μωβ σταγόνες) και επειδή γνώσεις γιατρού σαφώς και δεν έχω έκανα αυτό που όφειλα να κάνω, δηλαδή να διαβάσω τις οδηγίες χορήγησης του baycox που προτείνετε να μη συνδυάζεται με άλλα πρόσθετα (παρ' όλα αυτά είπα να τον εμπιστευτώ και τη θεραπεία για τα κοκκίδια την έκανα εφόσον υποτίθεται αυτά είδε και επέλεξα να μη συνεχίσω το τύπου baytril που είπε να δίνω μετά). 
Επίσης σύγκρινα το baycox που μου έδωσε σε σύριγγα που ήταν κίτρινο με αυτό που είχα εγώ σε συσκευασία το οποίο ήταν λευκό. Τι ακριβώς μπορεί να συμβαίνει με το χρωματισμό δεν ξέρω αλλά λογικό δεν είναι να μου φανεί παράξενο;

Για το σουπιοκόκαλο το είδε και δεν με ενημέρωσε. Ο γιατρός του Πασχάλη, που έγραψε για το σουπιοκόκαλο και το baytril, το έβγαλε από το κεφάλι του; Το ότι το πουλί τρώει σαν τρελό πλέον σουπιοκόκαλο δε σε προβληματίζει;

Το άρθρο του κ. Δημήτρη επίσης από πτηνίατρο υπογεγραμμένο που γράφει για baycox και βιταμίνη Β που δεν πρέπει να παρέχεται ταυτόχρονα και εκείνος μου έδωσε, να μην το λάβω και αυτό υπόψιν μου;

Όταν ο συγκεκριμένος γιατρός δίνει με το που μπούμε στο ιατρείο baycox και αντίστοιχο baytril και στη συνέχεια εξετάζει το πουλάκι και τις κουτσουλιές στο μικροσκόπιο θεωρείς ότι κάνει σωστά τη δουλειά του; Υπήρχε περίπτωση π.χ. να μη δει κοκκίδια και να πει έκανα λάθος, βιάστηκα, μη δώσεις baycox; Με τα ΑΝΥΠΑΡΚΤΑ αποτελέσματα της καλλιέργειας τι έπρεπε να κάνω; Να συνεχίσω να ακούω αυτό το γιατρό;

Όταν το δω ανάσκελα όπως λες, θα φταίω ΚΑΙ εγώ και ας το έχω πάει σε 4 γιατρούς. Αλλά όχι μόνο εγώ, γιατί κάποιοι άλλοι έδωσαν αντιβιώσεις χωρίς να κάνουν την παραμικρή εξέταση και κάποιος άλλος τις έδωσε όπως τις έδωσε. Όμως δε με νοιάζει ο καταλογισμός ευθυνών αλλά να μπορέσει να γίνει καλά το πουλάκι. Αν φύγει σίγουρα δε θα ψάχνω για αυτουργούς.

Τις ευθύνες μου τις αναγνωρίζω και δεν περιμένω κανένα άγνωστο από forum να μου τις υποδείξει. Να βοηθήσει ο καθένας με τις γνώσεις και τις εμπειρίες του ζητάω και όχι δικηγόρους και υποδείξεις.

----------


## aeras

Έγραψα στην Bayer στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο, εξήγησε ότι είχα διαβάσει πολλές αντικρουόμενες πληροφορίες για το ασβέστιο και Baytril και ζήτησε διευκρινίσεις. 

This was their reply: Αυτή ήταν η απάντησή τους: 

_Dear Ms Roberts,_ _Αγαπητή κυρία Roberts,_ _

There is no need to withhold calcium grit while using Baytril._ _Δεν υπάρχει καμία ανάγκη να παρακρατήσει τρίξιμο ασβεστίου κατά τη χρήση Baytril._ _The reason there_ _Ο λόγος που υπάρχει_ _
are conflicting reports around is that it may be true that calcium supplements_ _Αντικρουόμενες εκθέσεις γύρω είναι ότι μπορεί να είναι αλήθεια ότι τα συμπληρώματα ασβεστίου_ *
added to water may decrease the absorption of Baytril.* *προστέθηκε σε νερό μπορεί να μειώσει την απορρόφηση του Baytril.* *This applies to in water* *Αυτό ισχύει και για το νερό* *
calcium supplementation and not to grit.* *συμπληρώματα ασβεστίου και όχι να το τρίξιμο.* _

There is no data to suggest that the administration of calcium gloconate two_ _Δεν υπάρχουν δεδομένα που να υποδεικνύουν ότι η χορήγηση ασβεστίου gloconate δύο_ _
hours before Baytril will enhance the antibacterial action of the antibiotic._ _ώρες πριν Baytril θα ενισχύσει την αντιβακτηριακή δράση του αντιβιοτικού._ _
However as per the information detailed above if it is administered in the water_ _Ωστόσο, σύμφωνα με τις πληροφορίες που εκτίθενται λεπτομερώς παραπάνω, εάν αυτή χορηγείται στο νερό_ _
with Baytril it could reduce absorption._ _με Baytril θα μπορούσε να μειώσει την απορρόφηση._ _

Yours sincerely_ _Με__εκτίμηση_ _

Bayer Animal Health_ _Bayer Animal Health_ _
Bayer House_ _Bayer_ _Σπίτι_ _
Strawberry Hill_ _Strawberry Hill_ _
Newbury_ _Newbury_ _
Berkshire_ _Berkshire_ _
RG14 1JA_ _RG14 1JA_

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f27/baytril-enrofloxacin-and-calcium-a-good-combination-16934.html

http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=el&sl=en&u=http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f27/baytril-enrofloxacin-and-calcium-a-good-combination-16934.html&prev=/search%3Fq%3DCalcium%2Baffects%2Benrofloxacin%26sa  fe%3Dactive%26rls%3Dcom.microsoft:el:IE-SearchBox%26rlz%3D1I7ADFA_elGR462

----------


## aeras

> Νομιζα οτι γνωριζες οτι η ενροφλοξασινη ειναι ειδος φθοριοκινολονης και λογω του οτι ειναι φθοριο... 
> 
> ισχυει
> 
> http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/418295_4
> 
> 
> Without exception, all fluoroquinolones interact with multivalent cation-containing products, such as aluminum- or magnesium-containing antacids and products containing calcium, iron, or zinc. Concomitant use invariably results in marked reduction of oral absorption of the antimicrobial. The mechanism of this interaction is formation of insoluble chelation complexes in the gastrointestinal tract that inhibit drug absorption. Chelation of fluoroquinolones occurs to a greater degree with aluminum- and magnesium-containing products than with products containing calcium, iron, or zinc; however, the resulting decrease in fluoroquinolone absorption with all of these products is potentially significant and increases the possibility of therapeutic failure.
> 
> ...


Αυτό ισχύει για το νερό με μεσυμπληρώματα ασβεστίου και όχι για το σουπιοκόκαλο

----------


## jk21

μαλλον τα εχεις μπερδεψει Μιχαλη 

η μεταφραση λεει οτι η αν χορηγηθει 2 ωρες πριν το baytril και ασβεστιο ,δεν προκειται *να ανεβει* η αντιβακτηριακη δραση του .

Αντιθετα στο τελος λεει οτι 

: Ωστόσο, σύμφωνα με τις πληροφορίες που εκτίθενται λεπτομερώς παραπάνω, εάν αυτή χορηγείται στο νερό με Baytril θα μπορούσε* να μειώσει την απορρόφηση.


ο τυπος εκει ρωτησε την BAYER αν το ασβεστιο ενισχυει την απορροφηση του baytril και οχι αν την μειωνει και για αυτο πηρε αυτη την απαντηση ...δες καλυτερα  ...*



http://translate.google.gr/translate...%26es_sm%3D122


_Αγαπητή κυρία Roberts,__

Δεν υπάρχει καμία ανάγκη να παρακρατήσει τρίξιμο ασβεστίου κατά τη χρήση Baytril. Ο λόγος που υπάρχει 
Αντικρουόμενες εκθέσεις γύρω είναι ότι μπορεί να είναι αλήθεια ότι τα συμπληρώματα ασβεστίου προστέθηκε σε νερό μπορεί να μειώσει την απορρόφηση του Baytril. Αυτό ισχύει και για το νερό συμπληρώματα ασβεστίου και όχι να το τρίξιμο. 

Δεν υπάρχουν δεδομένα που να υποδεικνύουν ότι η χορήγηση ασβεστίου gloconate δύο 
ώρες πριν Baytril θα ενισχύσει την αντιβακτηριακή δράση του αντιβιοτικού. 
Ωστόσο, σύμφωνα με τις πληροφορίες που εκτίθενται λεπτομερώς παραπάνω, εάν αυτή χορηγείται στο νερό 
με Baytril θα μπορούσε να μειώσει την απορρόφηση. 

Με εκτίμηση 

Bayer Animal Health 
Bayer Σπίτι 
Strawberry Hill 
Newbury 
Berkshire 
RG14 1JA_

----------


## aeras

Μάλλον εσείς είσαστε μπερδεμένοι. Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει εάν βάλουμε πρόσθετο ασβέστιο στο νερό μαζί με ταυτόχρονη χρήση φάρμακου,  εκείνο που μας ενδιαφέρει είναι εάν τρώγοντας το σουπιοκόκαλο δημιουργεί μεταβολή  στην απορρόφηση του φαρμάκου όπως εσείς ισχυριστήκατε. Απάντηση δεν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα και οι ισχυρισμοί σας είναι λανθασμένοι.

----------


## aeras

Αλληλεπιδράσεις με φάρμακα και αντενδείξεις Η ταυτόχρονη χορήγηση ενός κινολόνη, όπως ενροφλοξακίνη, με κατιόν που περιέχει ΓΕ προϊόντα όπως μαγνήσιο / αλουμίνιο αντιόξινα ή σουκραλφάτη, ή GI προϊόντα που περιέχουν ασβέστιο, σίδηρο ή ψευδάργυρο μπορεί να μειώσουν την απορρόφηση της. Προτείνεται να διαχωρίσει δοσολογία από οποιοδήποτε από αυτά τα προϊόντα κατά 2 ώρες. Concurrent administration of a quinolone, including enrofloxacin, with cation-containing GI products such as magnesium/aluminum antacids or sucralfate, or GI products containing calcium, iron, or zinc may reduce its absorption. It is suggested to separate dosing from any of these products by 2 hours.

----------


## jk21

> Δεν επηρεάζει αρνητικά καμία θεραπεία δεν σου έδωσε τετρακυκλίνες.



εξηγησε λοιπον Μιχαλη ,τι διαφορετικο εχουν οι τετρακυκλινες και επηρεαζονται διαφορετικα απο οτι οι κινολονες; γιατι αλληλεπιδρουν και εντος του στομαχου και οχι μονο εκτος ,οπως ισχυριζεσαι για το φθοριο των φθοριοκινολονων ; αφου ανοιγουν στην ιδια κατηγορια απο πλευρας χημικων ιδιοτητων http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%91%...8C%CE%BD%CE%B1

εξηγησε επισης γιατι οι παιδιατροι και οι κτηνιατροι ,δεν δινουν φαρμακοι κινολονων σε μωρα και μικρα παιδια ,αλλα και νεοσσους αντιστοιχα; εχεις ακουσει καθολου για κινδυνους σε οστα σε αναπτυξη; για κινδυνους χονδροπαθειων; εχεις ακουσει τι εχουν δημιουργησει σε πειραματα επισημα σε αρουραιους; 

Αλλα γιατι δεν σου λεω για πουλια; το ειχα βαλει το αρθρο ,στο επισημανε ο Νικος ,αλλα μαλλον το ξεχνας (αρθρο πτηνιατρου ) .Διαβασε να θυμηθεις τι επιδραση εχει σε αναπτυσσομενα πουλια ,στις αρθρωσεις τους .Εγω το μονο που εχω να πω ,ειναι οτι εδω δεν γραφουμε μονο για τον εαυτο μας ,αλλα και για οσους μας διαβασουν στο μελλον και ισως δεν ρωτησουν για διευκρινισεις .Οτι λεμε σε θεματα υγειας ,καλα ειναι να ειμαστε σαφεις .Θα συζητουσα περαιτερω μονο το αν η ληψη πηγων ασβεστιου ,εντος της ιδιας ημερας ,αλλα δε διαφορετικη χρονικη στιγμη με αποσταση καποιων ωρων (που το φαρμακο εχει εν πολλοις απορροφηθει ) δεν δημιουργει προβλημα .Αυτο ναι .Αλλα ελεγχο ποτε θα τρωει σουπιοκοκκαλο ,μπορουμε να κανουμε ,μονο αν το βαζουμε και το βγαζουμε .Με το τελος της αγωγης ,σαφως και πρεπει τα πουλια να ενισχυονται και με το παραπανω σε ασβεστιο !


http://www.auspigeonco.com.au/Articles/baytril.html
*By Dr Colin Walker  BSc, BVSc, MRCVS, MACVSc (Avian health)* 



Treating young growing pigeons with ‘Baytril’ may permanently deform their joints. ‘Baytril’ can interfere with cartilage deposition on the surface of young growing joints leading to permanent deformity. This side effect is dose dependent and so young pigeons and in particular nestlings should only be treated with extreme caution and obviously only when necessary. When treated, they must be dosed accurately.Treating hens that are about to lay with ‘Baytril’ has been associated with the embryos in those eggs subsequently dying.

----------


## aeras

http://www.airquality.dli.mlsi.gov.c...1a7&pageid=647

----------


## Pidgey

Σας γράφω και πάλι μετά από μέρες...

Το πουλάκι παραμένει στην ίδια κατάσταση. 

Τρώει και πίνει κανονικά, όμως συνεχίζει να τρώει ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΑ ΠΟΛΥ σουπιοκόκαλο. Κάνει ακόμα αυτούς τους ήχους σπασίματος σπόρων και μάλιστα τις τρεις τελευταίες μέρες πιο έντονα. Του είχα δώσει ιβερμερκτίνη (όπως μου είπε η τελευταία γιατρός) την Τρίτη 4/11 και για 2 μέρες το σφύριγμα του είχε δυναμώσει και ακουγόταν απολύτως φυσιολογικό! Όμως και πάλι έχει γίνει πολύ αδύναμο.

Επίσης, το βλέπω να ξύνεται και να καθαρίζεται πολύ συχνά παρόλο που κάνει μπανάκι 3 φορές τη βδομάδα, με μηλόξυδο μέσα. Όταν του έδωσα την ιβερμεκτίνη την επόμενη μέρα έπλυνα το κλουβί και τα εξαρτήματα του με χλωρίνη και νερό.

Είναι ακόμα φουσκωμένο, με τα φτεράκια του προς τα πάνω, έχοντας όμως μία σχετική κινητικότητα κάποιες στιγμές (όταν τρώει κλπ).

----------


## aeras

Πόσες φορές του έδωσες Ιβερμεκτίνη μέχρι σήμερα?   Σταμάτα το μηλόξυδο προσωρινά

----------


## Pidgey

Τετάρτη 24/10 του είχε βάλει ο προηγούμενος γιατρός (pulmosan λογικά) στο σβέρκο. Εγώ μέσω της τελευταίας γιατρού, του έδωσα στο νερό του στις 4/11 ιβερμεκτίνη και μου είπε να την επαναλάβω μετά από περίπου 15 ημέρες.

Λέτε να μην του κάνω την επανάληψη; Είναι δηλητήριο από ότι έχω διαβάσει, είναι και το πουλάκι γενικότερα επιβαρυμένο και φοβάμαι η αλήθεια είναι να ξαναχρησιμοποιήσω. Αν και όπως σας είπα τις 2 πρώτες ημέρες χορήγησης από το στόμα, το σφύριγμα του ήταν δυνατό και καθαρό. Μπορεί να ήταν τυχαίο αυτό ή είναι ένδειξη ότι έχει (και; ) ακάρεα τραχείας;

Μόνο θετικό μέχρι στιγμής ότι στις 2/11 το πουλάκι το ζύγισε η γιατρός και ήταν 18gr και 12/11 πήγε στα 20gr.

----------


## aeras

Αυτή η θεραπεία θα πρέπει να εκτελείται τρεις φορές? Την πρώτη, πέμπτη και ένατη ημέρα της θεραπείας. Υπάρχει συνήθως μια βελτίωση μέσα σε 24 ώρες μετά την πρώτη πορεία της θεραπείας.
http://www.birds-online.de/gesundhei...kmilben_en.htm
http://translate.google.gr/translate...la:el:official

----------


## Pidgey

Διάβασα το μεταφρασμένο link. Ευχαριστώ.

Όντως το πουλί την ημέρα που πήρε την ιβερμεκτίνη είχε αποκτήσει από το μεσημέρι και μετά συγκεκριμένα κανονικό σφύριγμα, όπως και την επόμενη μέρα. Τις μέρες που ακολούθησαν γινόταν όλο και πιο αδύναμο, με αποτέλεσμα να γίνει όπως είναι τώρα, δηλαδή πάλι ίσα που να ακούγεται. 

Την 1η φορά που ο γιατρός του έβαλε pulmosan στο σβέρκο δεν είχε βελτίωση στο σφύριγμα, απλά γεμίζε μαύρα και άσπρα στίγματα το χαρτί και όπως μου είπε ήταν νεκρά παράσιτα. Με τη χορήγηση ιβερμεκτίνης μέσω νερού τα στίγματα αυτά ήταν ποσοτικά λιγότερα όμως το σφύριγμα για 2 ημέρες ήταν φυσιολογικό, δυνατό και καθαρό.

----------


## Pidgey

Έγινε καλλιέργεια σε κουτσουλιά από το καναρινάκι και το αντιβιόγραμμα έδειξε πολύ αυξημένο τον εντερόκοκκο (που έτσι και αλλιώς υπάρχει στα πουλιά). Δεν γνωρίζουμε από που προήλθε αυτό καθώς φάρμακα που να μπορούσαν να αυξήσουν το συγκεκριμένο δεν είχε πάρει. Το πουλάκι θα πάρει για 5 ημέρες το Tabernil gentamicina καθώς ο εντερόκοκκος, όπως προέκυψε από το αντιβιόγραμμα, είναι ευαίσθητος ως προς την γενταμικύνη.

Επίσης στη παρασιτολογική που έγινε δεν έδειξε κανένα παθογόνο. Το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα δηλαδή που είχε καταλήξει και η γιατρός.

----------


## jk21

Eυχομαι να πανε ολα καλα ! πραγματι ειναι μικροβιο που μπορει να ανιχνευτει ως φυσιολογικη πανιδα του εντερου ,αλλα υπαρχουν συγκεκριμενα προφανως χαμηλα ορια .Το τι μπορει να το εχει ανεβασει δεν ξερω  ...

το οτι η παρασιτολογικη ειναι καθαρη ,δειχνει ειτε οτι το baycox που ειχε παρει ,ειχε κανει τελεια δουλεια (για να μην φαινεται τιποτα ... ) ειτε κοκκιδια δεν υπηρξανε ποτε ,οταν πρωτο ειχε δοθει η αγωγη ...

----------

